# Annual North V South Rolling Road shoot out Results page 49



## Diveratt

* POWERSTATION PROPOSED DATE * - *SATURDAY 20th OCTOBER 2012*

*The same format as last year and at least we have a venue sorted this year *

* The North Vs South Shootout is an open invitation to anyone who wants to attend, you don't have to run your car on the Rolling Road. The grounds are extensive and there is room for plenty of TTs so please feel free to come and join us. If you want to run your car on the RR or just come along please PM me. Kevin *

*THE GROUNDS:*










*THE COST OF RUNNING ON THE RR:*

*Approx £35* 15-35 cars

*THE ROLLING ROAD:*

MAHA 3000 - They most accurate 4WD Rolling Road available. 
Only one run per car is needed as no values are estimated.

_"Our rolling road uses the MAHA RAM3000 control system which gives us unrivaled accuracy and repeatability. This is then complimented by being housed in a soundproof dyno cell. Air is changed in the cell at a rate of 22,000 cubic meters an hour by our unique intake and exhaust extraction system."_

*THE LOCATION:*










*POWERSTATION
Northway Trading Estate
Northway Lane
Tewkesbury
Gloucestershire
GL20 8JH*

http://tinyurl.com/4xgakst

From East London they are:
*127 miles*

From Manchester they are:
*131 miles*

I would say that is pretty bang in the middle of all of us (well if you live in London and Manchester)

*GUNSLINGERS:*

1. . *Diveratt* - South - Stage 2
2. . *Redsilverblue* - South - Standard 225
3. . *Jamman* - North - BT
4. . *V6 RUL* - North - V6T
5. . *TTSline02* - North - BT
6. . *Holliett* - South - BT
7. . *R80RTT* - North - BT
8. . *VSPURS* - South - BT
9. . *Wak* - South - BT
10. *OeTT* - South - Standard V6
11. *tony_rigby_uk* - North - Stage 2
12. *Dingabell* - North - Stage 1
13. *Rudebadger* - South - Stage 1
14. *smally4* - South - Stage 1
15. *neilc* - North - Standard V6
16. *Roctetr* - South - Stage 1
17. *TTSPORT666* - South - Stage 1
18. *Duggy* - South - Standard 225
19. *Mondo* - South - Stage 2
20. *Richyboy* - North - Stage 2
21. *LOz* - North - Stage 1
22. *Bartsimpsonhead* - South - Stage 1
23. *shurcomb* - South - Stage 1
24. *Guzi* - North - Stage 1
25. *dbbloke* - South - Stage 2

*SIDEKICKS:* Any non TT running

1. . *Carl Waldrom* - Audi A4 diesel
2. . *Caney* - Audi S5
3. . *Swompy* - VW Corrado 24v
4. . *Matt B* - Yellabelly
5. . *E3 YOB* - Yellabelly

*ARE YOU NORTH OR SOUTH?:*

Taking from the Ordinance Survey their given centre of the UK. Anyone who lives above the centre point is deemed a Northerner (boo) anyone South of this point is a southerner (yay).

http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.56192 ... ,-1.464854

*SALOON:*

Many of us are staying on the Friday evening 19th in the Premier Inn at Tewkesbury. This will give us the chance to limber up with some shots and have a hoedown before pistols at dawn.

http://www.premierinn.com/en/checkHotel/TEWBRE/tewkesbury

*PEOPLE ATTENDING SALOON NIGHT:*

1. *Diveratt*
2. *Dingabell*
3. *neilc*
4. *Jamman*
5. *OeTT*
5. *Richyboy*

*PISTOLS AT DAWN*

There is a maximum of 35 cars that can run on the day. As we get closer I will be able to give an appropriate start time but for now you can get to Power Station from 9am onwards. We will run the cars based on who is available so no set times to show up by. I'll update here with times soon.

*FOOD*

There will be a BBQ provided curtseys of Gazz again see below and contact Gazzer with your choices. Feel free to bring some bits to throw on the BBQ as I am sure we will get through the burgers and bratwursts quickly. Please also bring some drinks as there isn't much around the site and we wouldn't want anyone to get dehydrated, but again we will provide some drinks. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Contact Gazzer to book food for the BBQ, the price will be £5 a head for a burger and hotdog including all onions salad or sauces.

burger choices:
mild curry lean or standard
mild chilli lean or standard
plain lean beef, sauce added at time of building the bun.

hot dogs:
pork and beef
pork and chive
chilli dogs
curried dogs
chorizo dogs

i need max two choices from each so i can get the better prices on the meat fellas, so majority rules and thats what gets ordered.

*STAGE TROPHIES AND AWARDS*

*BIG HORSEPOWER TROPHY* - The ultimate TT award
*STAGE 2 WINNER TROPHY* - Highly competitive arena
*STAGE 1 WINNER TROPHY* - The marker of a good remap
*STANDARD WINNER TROPHY* - If there are any standard TTs left out there.
*BEST IMPROVEMENT TROPHY* - Anyone that ran last year and gets bigger power this year, so get that NOS kit working 

* NORTH Vs SOUTH WINNERS* - Big medals & prizes for all

*GOLDEN TURBO AWARDS GO TO...*

*BEST TT OF THE DAY* 
This could be one that looks greats, sounds great, performs well. It will come down to a general vote
*BEST NON TT OF THE DAY*
An award to those fellows who are attending in their boring cars 
*BEST EXCUSE OF THE DAY*
I'm sure there will be a few excuses for lacklustre performance and this will be awarded for the best excuse
*TBC*
We'll leave the last Golden Turbo to be awarded on the day for something we think worthy

*A FEW PHOTOS FROM LAST YEAR TO WET YOUR APPETITE*


----------



## Diveratt

Update on the food Gaz will be making a small charge of £5 to cover costs (£10 for James coz he eats too much)

Good value all the same they were the best burgers I have had in years.


----------



## jamman

That's hurtful true but hurtful :lol:


----------



## Diveratt

jamman said:


> That's hurtful true but hurtful :lol:


You going to come along again James?


----------



## jamman

Yeah if you take that picture of my treble chin off the thread.


----------



## Gazzer

count me in for the catering........will do a northern blater version as they all fat oop north lol


----------



## caney

jamman said:


> That's hurtful true but hurtful :lol:


 :lol: I ate more than you!


----------



## caney

Put me on the sidekick list please Audi S5


----------



## caney

It's a s5 not a5 :wink:


----------



## Diveratt

Oooops


----------



## V6RUL

1st northerner.
V6 RUL
Steve


----------



## jamman

I'm actually the first northerner.

You going to run this time Steve ?


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> I'm actually the first northerner.
> 
> You going to run this time Steve ?


without losing two gallons of oil you mean james???? was hoping he will come so i have good qual oil for the bbq.........free flowing asc i recall

caney your on £10 a head due to the amount you eat lol


----------



## caney

Gazzer said:


> caney your on £10 a head due to the amount you eat lol


----------



## redsilverblue

Gazzer said:


> count me in for the catering........will do a northern blater version as they all fat oop north lol


Do a Quorn version for the northerners :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

redsilverblue said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> count me in for the catering........will do a northern blater version as they all fat oop north lol
> 
> 
> 
> Do a Quorn version for the northerners :lol:
Click to expand...

We luv pies..
Steve


----------



## redsilverblue

I bet at least 50% of the posts on this thread will be about food 

Where's Adam-TT ? :roll: Adam, burgers ? ! ? :lol:


----------



## Adam-tt




----------



## jamman

Someone mention food


----------



## redsilverblue

Only took him 5 minutes to react :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> Someone mention food


cost is £10 a head to you james.......sozz bud


----------



## TTsline02

Pop me down - I'm there!


----------



## Diveratt

TTsline02 said:


> Pop me down - I'm there!


Will do, back in the land of the living on Friday so I'll update then


----------



## holliett

Count me in!


----------



## Matt B

James will take the piss but I am in


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> James will take the piss but I am in


I will not Matt :wink:

The only reason I've gone on the south side is because the girls are and I'm hoping for some group hugs :lol: :lol:

I think the north will show strong if all the BT boys show up this time plus you never know there might be some secret stuff going on up norf :lol: :lol:

Can we start odds on if Steve (V6RUL) is going to run this time


----------



## V6RUL

At least i did turn up..
Steve


----------



## TTsline02

jamman said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> James will take the piss but I am in
> 
> 
> 
> I will not Matt :wink:
> 
> The only reason I've gone on the south side is because the girls are and I'm hoping for some group hugs :lol: :lol:
> 
> I think the north will show strong if all the BT boys show up this time plus you never know there might be some secret stuff going on up norf :lol: :lol:
> 
> Can we start odds on if Steve (V6RUL) is going to run this time
Click to expand...

Looking forward to seeing how my Big Turbo compares to Janman's, Hollies and Matt B's on the rollers!


----------



## holliett

Yeah I'm looking forward to watching everyone's runs more than mine!


----------



## jamman

TTsline02 said:


> Looking forward to seeing how my Big Turbo compares to Janman's, Hollies and Matt B's on the rollers!


Would hope you aiming far far higher than me young man after all the MI5 cloak and dagger secrecy :roll: :lol:


----------



## TTsline02

jamman said:


> TTsline02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing how my Big Turbo compares to Janman's, Hollies and Matt B's on the rollers!
> 
> 
> 
> Would hope you aiming far far higher than me young man after all the MI5 cloak and dagger secrecy :roll: :lol:
Click to expand...

Ha Ha  I'm expecting similar numbers to you guys, somewhere between, 350 - 380 BHP


----------



## jamman

TTsline02 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTsline02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing how my Big Turbo compares to Janman's, Hollies and Matt B's on the rollers!
> 
> 
> 
> Would hope you aiming far far higher than me young man after all the MI5 cloak and dagger secrecy :roll: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha Ha  I'm expecting similar numbers to you guys, somewhere between, 350 - 380 BHP
Click to expand...

Why 350 your not going GT2860RS :wink: :lol:

I'd have thought you would be well over that all day long.

When you expectng it back Matt or is it a secret :wink:


----------



## TTsline02

TTsline02 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTsline02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing how my Big Turbo compares to Janman's, Hollies and Matt B's on the rollers!
> 
> 
> 
> Would hope you aiming far far higher than me young man after all the MI5 cloak and dagger secrecy :roll: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha Ha  I'm expecting similar numbers to you guys, somewhere between, 350 - 380 BHP
Click to expand...

Why 350 your not going GT2860RS :wink: :lol:

I'd have thought you would be well over that all day long.

When you expectng it back Matt or is it a secret :wink:

*GT2875RS believe it is, I know capable of alot more, I'm looking for reliability  hopefully should be done by mid June *


----------



## jamman

Cool ready for summer, enjoy


----------



## Gazzer

i won;t be competing just cooking and doing some sly sideways glances at vaiva and hollies behinds 8) yup i am a perv and proud!!!


----------



## E3 YOB

They should wear mirrors on the backsides just to give you a fright Gaz


----------



## Gazzer

E3 YOB said:


> They should wear mirrors on the backsides just to give you a fright Gaz


thanks for that Frazzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Diveratt

We need some more folks to make this worth while even some Mk2s 

With all the TTs running on the same RR its a great comparison.


----------



## R80RTT

count me in....


----------



## V6RUL

R80RTT said:


> count me in....


Nice to have you back..
Steve


----------



## Diveratt

R80RTT said:


> count me in....


It will ge good to have you back


----------



## wimper

Diveratt said:


> * POWERSTATION PROPOSED DATE * - *SATURDAY 20th OCTOBER 2012*
> *ARE YOU NORTH OR SOUTH?:*
> 
> Taking from the Ordinance Survey their given centre of the UK. Anyone who lives above the centre point is deemed a Northerner (boo) anyone South of this point is a southerner (yay).
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.56192 ... ,-1.464854


Would you believe it I am practically directly horizontal from the reference point. Does that me I can decide which way I go, or have my own category for no mans land?


----------



## V6RUL

Inches count..
Steve


----------



## jamman

I would go North because, it will help their cause because

1) They never turn up

2) If they do they don't run :wink:


----------



## redsilverblue

jamman said:


> I would go North because, it will help their cause because
> 
> 1) They never turn up
> 
> 2) If they do they don't run :wink:


I say he should go South because I'm just a standard 225 and purely running for my own pleasure, so I don't really count as a gun :lol: Wimper, you have my place


----------



## jamman

redsilverblue said:


> for my own pleasure ...........


 :-*


----------



## Diveratt

wimper said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> * POWERSTATION PROPOSED DATE * - *SATURDAY 20th OCTOBER 2012*
> *ARE YOU NORTH OR SOUTH?:*
> 
> Taking from the Ordinance Survey their given centre of the UK. Anyone who lives above the centre point is deemed a Northerner (boo) anyone South of this point is a southerner (yay).
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.56192 ... ,-1.464854
> 
> 
> 
> Would you believe it I am practically directly horizontal from the reference point. Does that me I can decide which way I go, or have my own category for no mans land?
Click to expand...

Stop sitting on the fence and let me know what car and state of tune yur are running and I''ll add you to the list.


----------



## wimper

I should be in, I'm just waiting to hear from a mate to see if he fancies a day out too. Do you know what power the RR can read to? His Supra is a little tasty to say the least...

http://www.mkivsupra.net/vbb/showthread.php?194439-Dan-s-Supra-Project


----------



## Diveratt

wimper said:


> I should be in, I'm just waiting to hear from a mate to see if he fancies a day out too. Do you know what power the RR can read to? His Supra is a little tasty to say the least...
> 
> http://www.mkivsupra.net/vbb/showthread.php?194439-Dan-s-Supra-Project


720 BHP so he should be ok. Looks good. I'm trying to persuade a mate with a drag race Jenson to come along too


----------



## PeTTe-N

Diveratt said:


> We need some more folks to make this worth while even some Mk2s


I toyed with the idea of coming last year but seeing as I'm bog standard, I didn't bother. It's still bog standard now and I'm still toying with the idea of coming this year! If you need a few more for the numbers, then I'm in ....... I think :? 
At least until Steve C tells me I can't run cos of the DSG :lol:



Diveratt said:


> I'm trying to persuade a mate with a drag race *Jenson* to come along too


Is that a Jensen as in "car" or Jenson as in "Button"?


----------



## V6RUL

I think you will be ok Pete as I've managed 400+ upto now on a RR.
Steve


----------



## VSPURS

Can you add me to the list?
Nothing will have changed in regards to power levels since last year, so I'm coming along for the burgers!


----------



## Diveratt

VSPURS said:


> Can you add me to the list?
> Nothing will have changed in regards to power levels since last year, so I'm coming along for the burgers!


Will do. Mind you I'm sure the burgers slowed me down on the way home


----------



## Gazzer

Diveratt said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you add me to the list?
> Nothing will have changed in regards to power levels since last year, so I'm coming along for the burgers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will do. Mind you I'm sure the burgers slowed me down on the way home
Click to expand...

ya ate enough m8 :lol: :lol:


----------



## caney

VSPURS said:


> Can you add me to the list?
> Nothing will have changed in regards to power levels since last year, so I'm coming along for the burgers!


Lol Steve,you do need fattening up now


----------



## Gazzer

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=280051 offer to participants only........and!!! will sort out what food will be on offer on the day to save clogging this one up with burger shite


----------



## Diveratt

Gazzer said:


> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=280051 offer to participants only........and!!! will sort out what food will be on offer on the day to save clogging this one up with burger shite


Thanks Gazz nice offer


----------



## Wak

Pencil me in too! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diveratt

Wak said:


> Pencil me in too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All done  any chance you can drag Morgan along too?


----------



## OeTT

Kev
Pencil me in as a southern softie. Will prob just watch and eat burgers  
Strewart


----------



## V6RUL

OeTT said:


> Kev
> Pencil me in as a southern softie. Will prob just watch and eat burgers
> Strewart


Yipee a V6 north vs south shoot out..  
Steve


----------



## OeTT

I think I'm a little out gunned. :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

OeTT said:


> I think I'm a little out gunned. :lol:


I can turn my boost down..
Steve


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> OeTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm a little out gunned. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I can turn my boost down..
> Steve
Click to expand...

Has it actually been turned up yet Steve


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OeTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm a little out gunned. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I can turn my boost down..
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has it actually been turned up yet Steve
Click to expand...

Thursday


----------



## Diveratt

Bit of an up date for you all. I was up at the Powerstation on Thursday and paied the deposit for the RR day so you had better all turn up  . We could still do with a few more going so if your thinking about let me know and I'll get your names down. It was a really good day last year.


----------



## VSPURS

I'm still very much on for this as I'll have changed my ECU and completely changed the mapping in the next few days or so, so it will be good to have a comparison to last time.


----------



## Matt B

October woo hoo, at least there is one event I should have a car for this yr

Hopefully a 2 litre GT2871r large port bent rod motorsport creation. Bring it on muddy funsters


----------



## Diveratt

Glad to hear that Matt we could do with a few more from gunslingers for the northern team it's looking a bit one sided at the moment


----------



## V6RUL

Diveratt said:


> Glad to hear that Matt we could do with a few more from gunslingers for the northern team it's looking a bit one sided at the moment


Its not the quantity..its the quality..
Steve


----------



## Diveratt

V6RUL said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that Matt we could do with a few more from gunslingers for the northern team it's looking a bit one sided at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> Its not the quantity..its the quality..
> Steve
Click to expand...

Pity you haven't got either at the moment


----------



## jamman

Diveratt said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that Matt we could do with a few more from gunslingers for the northern team it's looking a bit one sided at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> Its not the quantity..its the quality..
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pity you haven't got either at the moment
Click to expand...

Same as last year Kev only thing coming from up there is hot air :-*


----------



## Gazzer

Diveratt said:


> Bit of an up date for you all. I was up at the Powerstation on Thursday and paied the deposit for the RR day so you had better all turn up  . We could still do with a few more going so if your thinking about let me know and I'll get your names down. It was a really good day last year.


Nugget knob kev.......you were five mins from me and i could have met you for a beer or luch buddy fsssssss your burgers just went to £5 each noddy :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Assuming this doesn't clash with ADI and the track at castle combe i'm there.. Need to fight for my crown in the stage 2 category me thinks..


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

assuming we all running 2wd again after last year??? :?:


----------



## Gazzer

tony_rigby_uk said:


> assuming we all running 2wd again after last year??? :?:


bringing your own cigs this year tony?


----------



## Diveratt

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Assuming this doesn't clash with ADI and the track at castle combe i'm there.. Need to fight for my crown in the stage 2 category me thinks..


No worries Tony its the week after ADI.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

are there trophies this year? :roll:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

> *GUNSLINGERS:*
> 
> 1. . *Diveratt* - South - Stage 2
> 2. . *Redsilverblue* - South - Standard 225
> 3. . *Jamman* - South - BT
> 4. . *V6 RUL* - North - V6T
> 5. . *TTSline02* - North - Stage 2
> 6. . *Holliett* - South - BT
> 7. . *Matt B* - North - BT
> 8. . *E3 YOB* - South - BT
> 9. . *R80RTT* - North - BT
> 10. *VSPURS* - South - BT
> 11. *Wak* - South - BT
> 12. *OeTT* - South - Standard V6


Shouldn't Matt Roddinson "TTSline02" be big turbo now??? Looking at the list i'm dissapointed in the stage 2 lack of attendance :?


----------



## Diveratt

tony_rigby_uk said:


> *GUNSLINGERS:*
> 
> 1. . *Diveratt* - South - Stage 2
> 2. . *Redsilverblue* - South - Standard 225
> 3. . *Jamman* - South - BT
> 4. . *V6 RUL* - North - V6T
> 5. . *TTSline02* - North - Stage 2
> 6. . *Holliett* - South - BT
> 7. . *Matt B* - North - BT
> 8. . *E3 YOB* - South - BT
> 9. . *R80RTT* - North - BT
> 10. *VSPURS* - South - BT
> 11. *Wak* - South - BT
> 12. *OeTT* - South - Standard V6
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't Matt Roddinson "TTSline02" be big turbo now??? Looking at the list i'm dissapointed in the stage 2 lack of attendance :?
Click to expand...

His banner still sez stage 2 do you know something I don't

+ 1 on the attendance Id like to see a bit stage 2 action and one or two MK 2s but they must be all at home spanking the monkey


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Obviously I do :lol: :lol:

Matt has had Jim from Awesomes old stage 3+ APR git with the Gt28 Turbo:-
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=283897

Think thats classed as a BT NOW !!!


----------



## Diveratt

tony_rigby_uk said:


> are there trophies this year? :roll:


Yes still got to sort them out do you want me to put your name on the stage 2 one now?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Diveratt said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> are there trophies this year? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes still got to sort them out do you want me to put your name on the stage 2 one now?
Click to expand...

Na you never know what surprises may come


----------



## jamman

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> are there trophies this year? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes still got to sort them out do you want me to put your name on the stage 2 one now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Na you never know what surprises may come
Click to expand...

I think you and Kevin will be close this year


----------



## bigsyd

Yo little shag....tha north south shoot out will be a bit more interesting this time round [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] no I am not telling you :lol: :lol: :lol: be afraid...... be very afraid :lol:


----------



## jamman

bigsyd said:


> Yo little shag....tha north south shoot out will be a bit more interesting this time round [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] no I am not telling you :lol: :lol: :lol: be afraid...... be very afraid :lol:


I'm scared....










Shag, I've not got a moral bone in my body if your coming I will switch sides King's Lynn is actually North :wink:

Ps You are crap at keeping secrets :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigsyd

> You are crap at keeping secrets


. I know   :lol: I may be there as a passenger


----------



## jamman

bigsyd said:


> You are crap at keeping secrets
> 
> 
> 
> . I know   :lol: I may be there as a passenger
Click to expand...

Cool I'm now a Northern Soul (small)BT owner entrant.


----------



## Matt B

I have high hopes for the North this year - especially as Rich will have Caneys car and be in the North lolololol


----------



## V6RUL

Heres hoping us norveners will be putting a good effort in this time round..
Steve


----------



## Matt B

V6RUL said:


> Heres hoping us norveners will be putting a good effort in this time round..
> Steve


If my build reaches the intended potential I will be very, very happy


----------



## bigsyd

Matt B said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres hoping us norveners will be putting a good effort in this time round..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> If my build reaches the intended potential I will be very, very happy
Click to expand...

How is it progressing at bent rod Motorsport R&D


----------



## Matt B

Hey Syd

All the correct components ordered and en route I hope.
The Bent rod motorsport MD is personally overseeing my build. I am delighted with his attention to detail 



Matt


----------



## bigsyd

Matt B said:


> Hey Syd
> 
> All the correct components ordered and en route I hope.
> The Bent rod motorsport MD is personally overseeing my build. I am delighted with his attention to detail
> 
> 
> 
> Matt


excellent news,the MD may have sweaty palms since he became .....one of the brotherhood 8)


----------



## Diveratt

Are you planning to turn up Syd?


----------



## V6RUL

Diveratt said:


> Are you planning to turn up Syd?


Ballast to stop the wheels spinning up.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## Diveratt

Bugger I thought we might get a TT RS on the RR


----------



## V6RUL

Diveratt said:


> Bugger I thought we might get a TT RS on the RR


Syds RS is OEM power now..i believe.
Steve


----------



## Matt B

bigsyd said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Syd
> 
> All the correct components ordered and en route I hope.
> The Bent rod motorsport MD is personally overseeing my build. I am delighted with his attention to detail
> 
> 
> 
> Matt
> 
> 
> 
> excellent news,the MD may have sweaty palms since he became .....one of the brotherhood 8)
Click to expand...

You have lost me there mate lol. Brotherhood??


----------



## V6RUL

Matt B said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Syd
> 
> All the correct components ordered and en route I hope.
> The Bent rod motorsport MD is personally overseeing my build. I am delighted with his attention to detail
> 
> 
> 
> Matt
> 
> 
> 
> excellent news,the MD may have sweaty palms since he became .....one of the brotherhood 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have lost me there mate lol. Brotherhood??
Click to expand...

Maybe MD Lee = BT
Steve


----------



## bigsyd

Matt B said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Syd
> 
> All the correct components ordered and en route I hope.
> The Bent rod motorsport MD is personally overseeing my build. I am delighted with his attention to detail
> 
> 
> 
> Matt
> 
> 
> 
> excellent news,the MD may have sweaty palms since he became .....one of the brotherhood 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have lost me there mate lol. Brotherhood??
Click to expand...

Ask and see if he blushes pmsl :lol: :lol:


----------



## merlin c

Put me down then 

Look out guys, "cracked sump" is coming...........  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## RudeBadger

Hiya mate, put me on the list please am only down the road in sunny swindon ! Stage 1ish 225


----------



## Guzi

I fancy a trip down for this, I should be back off holiday by then but i'll wait to confirm until the holiday is booked! I cant compete with you BT gang though. Remapped 180.


----------



## Diveratt

Don't worry to much about the 180 there are not many stage ones in so your in with a good chance of picking up a gong 
and the North need all the help they can get


----------



## V6RUL

Diveratt said:


> Don't worry to much about the 180 there are not many stage ones in so your in with a good chance of picking up a gong
> and the North need all the help they can get


Hopefully the term "trip down" indicates the region.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## Diveratt

V6RUL said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry to much about the 180 there are not many stage ones in so your in with a good chance of picking up a gong
> and the North need all the help they can get
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the term "trip down" indicates the region.. :roll:
> Steve
Click to expand...

To be honest it was Middlesbrough in his profile


----------



## Guzi

Will i win a gong for being the most sun tanned :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

merlin c said:


> Put me down then
> 
> Look out guys, "cracked sump" is coming...........  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


fuk right off am not doing Lava bread on my nice shiny BBQ


----------



## merlin c

Gazzer said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put me down then
> 
> Look out guys, "cracked sump" is coming...........  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> fuk right off am not doing Lava bread on my nice shiny BBQ
Click to expand...

Aww [smiley=bigcry.gif] Bitch :x Welsh rarebit then ??   and lamb, mmmmmmmmmmmmmm lamb [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## RudeBadger

RudeBadger said:


> Hiya mate, put me on the list please am only down the road in sunny swindon ! Stage 1ish 225


Can I be added to the list please.????


----------



## Gazzer

RudeBadger said:


> RudeBadger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya mate, put me on the list please am only down the road in sunny swindon ! Stage 1ish 225
> 
> 
> 
> Can I be added to the list please.????
Click to expand...

Kev ADD BADGER TO THE LIST YA NUMPTY...........hopefully he will hear that


----------



## RudeBadger

cheers dude :lol:


----------



## Diveratt

Gazzer said:


> RudeBadger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RudeBadger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya mate, put me on the list please am only down the road in sunny swindon ! Stage 1ish 225
> 
> 
> 
> Can I be added to the list please.????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kev ADD BADGER TO THE LIST YA NUMPTY...........hopefully he will hear that
Click to expand...

He was added last night YOU SLAG!!!


----------



## RudeBadger




----------



## Gazzer

big SLAG ty mr diverrat..........are you bringing that charming young lady with you on this event? she was in my view a lovely specimen with a great bodywork and not bad headlights.....though i didnt see any xenons on view 8)


----------



## Diveratt

Gazzer said:


> big SLAG ty mr diverrat..........are you bringing that charming young lady with you on this event? she was in my view a lovely specimen with a great bodywork and not bad headlights.....though i didnt see any xenons on view 8)


I'm not 100% sure sort of depends if T3RBO is planning on coming along. She is a bit hyper at the moment as she has just published her novel on Amazon Kindle  Game On by Kyra Lennon


----------



## smally4

Can u add me to the list please ... Only a standard 225 ATM ! But getting remap done soon 
Cheers j


----------



## neilc

I'm in  , Just not quite sure whether it will be the V6 TT or my BT S3. Will sleep on the car choice then let you know 

Cheers

Neil


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> I'm in  , Just not quite sure whether it will be the V6 TT or my BT S3. Will sleep on the car choice then let you know
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Neil


That's easy Neil one is worth taking and one isn't :wink: :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## TT SMITHY

Would of really liked to be apart of this looks great laugh  shame car wont be ready by then
still if im at a loose end i may take trip up to watch some dyno fun


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in  , Just not quite sure whether it will be the V6 TT or my BT S3. Will sleep on the car choice then let you know
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Neil
> 
> 
> 
> That's easy Neil one is worth taking and one isn't :wink: :-* :-* :-* :-*
Click to expand...

one might beat yours and one wont :lol: :wink:

P.s Not that I am competitive you understand :wink: :-*


----------



## Magenta

Gazzer said:


> big SLAG ty mr diverrat..........are you bringing that charming young lady with you on this event? she was in my view a lovely specimen with a great bodywork and not bad headlights.....though i didnt see any xenons on view 8)


 :lol: Thank you, Gazzer, that is the best compliment I've had all year!


----------



## Diveratt

TT SMITHY said:


> Would of really liked to be apart of this looks great laugh  shame car wont be ready by then
> still if im at a loose end i may take trip up to watch some dyno fun


Sorry to hear that Smithy I had hoped there would be some one to give Ritch a run for his money 

It's still 2 months away so you never know


----------



## Diveratt

neilc said:


> I'm in  , Just not quite sure whether it will be the V6 TT or my BT S3. Will sleep on the car choice then let you know
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Neil


I'll put you down for the V6 for now  are you noth or south of the magic line?


----------



## Gazzer

norfolk performance car sales...............is that not north kev or do we have to have all northertn monkeys that speak like they are chatting with a bag of bolts in their mouths in this contest........BRING IT ON NUGGETS

food is the same price north or south......just taste better as more meat and less fat xx


----------



## neilc

I am up for the night before as well  Cant wait. Oh and North I would imagine but really East is best as I am 200 hundred yards from the beach on the North Norfolk coast.


----------



## RudeBadger

judging by your sig Neil your keeping all your good stock for yourself


----------



## neilc

RudeBadger said:


> judging by your sig Neil your keeping all your good stock for yourself


Ha ha , well sort of but am obviously trying to sell the QS. Not sure if anyone knew that or not :lol: :wink:


----------



## RudeBadger

cant say I blame you though that BT S3 looks the dogs !!


----------



## Rocketr

Stick me down for this too please fellas, I'm only down the road in Cheltenham


----------



## caney

Matt B said:


> I have high hopes for the North this year - especially as Rich will have Caneys car and be in the North lolololol


Barring a miracle he wont be in mine,after 3 months of waiting(more fool me) he's finally admitted to not having the funds! Might end up stripping everything off the car and selling it separately now


----------



## Gazzer

Rocketr said:


> Stick me down for this too please fellas, I'm only down the road in Cheltenham


another cheltonian.......DO NOT MEET THEM FOR THE night before drinkypoo trust me


----------



## Rocketr

Gazzer said:


> Rocketr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stick me down for this too please fellas, I'm only down the road in Cheltenham
> 
> 
> 
> another cheltonian.......DO NOT MEET THEM FOR THE night before drinkypoo trust me
Click to expand...

hi ya
Lol why do you say that?


----------



## Gazzer

all bloody alchys and will lead you astray if they get a chance......joking they are all a good bunch and great company.
(especially magenta)


----------



## jamman

caney said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have high hopes for the North this year - especially as Rich will have Caneys car and be in the North lolololol
> 
> 
> 
> Barring a miracle he wont be in mine,after 3 months of waiting(more fool me) he's finally admitted to not having the funds! Might end up stripping everything off the car and selling it separately now
Click to expand...

Not good Richard not good at all


----------



## jamman

Diveratt said:


> * POWERSTATION PROPOSED DATE * - *SATURDAY 20th OCTOBER 2012*
> 
> Many of us are staying on the Friday evening 28th in the Premier Inn at Tewkesbury. This will give us the chance to limber up with some shots and have a hoedown before pistols at dawn.
> 
> http://www.premierinn.com/en/checkHotel/TEWBRE/tewkesbury


Isn't it the 19th for the hotel :?

PS I'm North this year


----------



## neilc

Errr would be a bit weird to go to the shootout then come back a week later to stay the night :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

oops James.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## caney

neilc said:


> Errr would be a bit weird to go to the shootout then come back a week later to stay the night :lol:


Lol


----------



## E3 YOB

Clocked it on PH yesterday Steve. Looks well worth the money imho


----------



## Matt B

neilc said:


> Errr would be a bit weird to go to the shootout then come back a week later to stay the night :lol:


Are u running the s3 in this??????


----------



## Diveratt

Ok. I dropped a bollock  I forgot to edit the date when I was writing the the post yes it will be the night of the 19th and don't forget the Resolve for the morning


----------



## neilc

Matt B said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Errr would be a bit weird to go to the shootout then come back a week later to stay the night :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Are u running the s3 in this??????
Click to expand...

Not sure Matt , just debating whether to go 2871 at the mo :?


----------



## caney

E3 YOB said:


> Clocked it on PH yesterday Steve. Looks well worth the money imho


I know mate but not much interest :? Gonna drop the price and remove the nitrous i think


----------



## neilc

caney said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clocked it on PH yesterday Steve. Looks well worth the money imho
> 
> 
> 
> I know mate but not much interest :? Gonna drop the price and remove the nitrous i think
Click to expand...

Sold mine Caney for the asking price too. Really not sure why you haven't sold :? I could always try and sell it for you , you never know with a warranty and dealer back up that might make the difference


----------



## jamman

Just booked room for 19th please add me to the list don't need no resolve that's for pussies :-*


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> Just booked room for 19th please add me to the list of pussies :-*


 :lol: Looking forward to this


----------



## Gazzer

well its august now and only two months for finalising the organising, kev can you edit page one to see who wants to book food for the days events please. price will be £5 a head for a burger and hotdog including all onions salad or sauces.

burger choices:
mild curry lean or standard
mild chilli lean or standard
plain lean beef, sauce added at time of building the bun.

hot dogs:
pork and beef
pork and chive
chilli dogs
curried dogs
chorizo dogs

i need max two choices from each so i can get the better prices on the meat fellas, so majority rules and thats what gets ordered.


----------



## VSPURS

Gazzer said:


> Burgers:
> mild chilli lean
> 
> hot dogs:
> chilli dogs


Done!


----------



## V6RUL

Same as Spurs..done
Steve


----------



## jamman

chilli beef

chilli dogs

ta


----------



## RudeBadger

Gazzer said:


> well its august now and only two months for finalising the organising, kev can you edit page one to see who wants to book food for the days events please. price will be £5 a head for a burger and hotdog including all onions salad or sauces.
> 
> burger choices:
> mild curry lean or standard
> mild chilli lean or standard
> plain lean beef, sauce added at time of building the bun.
> 
> hot dogs:
> pork and beef
> pork and chive
> chilli dogs
> curried dogs
> chorizo dogs
> 
> i need max two choices from each so i can get the better prices on the meat fellas, so majority rules and thats what gets ordered.


Plain lean beef burger and a Pork and Beef dog foe me please !


----------



## OeTT

Plain lean burger and a chorizo dog for me please
Stewart


----------



## merlin c

Chilli beef and chilli dogs please Gaz... [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## neilc

OeTT said:


> Plain lean burger and a chorizo dog for me please
> Stewart


me too


----------



## OeTT

Hotel booked  
Stewart


----------



## Gazzer

save me trawling through pages...........and kevin having to actually run this thing properly (ohhhh u bitch) i have set up a poll for you to vote on it. viewtopic.php?f=3&t=290798 if you want any specials.........please pm me you veggie freaks and i will supply a raw carrot to chunk on........still £5


----------



## Guzi

Change in holiday plans but still have not booked the October holiday yet hopefully i should know within the week, really want to come to this as the chilli burger and chorizo dogs sound yummy!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

RudeBadger said:


> Plain lean beef burger and a Pork and Beef dog foe me please !


x2 Sounds good to me


----------



## TTSPORT666

Can i be put down for this one...  If i'm off and in the country i am definitely coming. 8)

Damien.


----------



## Bikerz

This defo 20th October?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Would imagine so since some have booked accomodation :roll:


----------



## Diveratt

Bikerz said:


> This defo 20th October?


Yes it is The RR is all booked for the day


----------



## Bikerz

See you all then!


----------



## Diveratt

Bikerz said:


> See you all then!


Its South and BT isnt it Bikers ?


----------



## V6RUL

Diveratt said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> See you all then!
> 
> 
> 
> Its South and BT isnt it Bikers ?
Click to expand...

Its certainly South..
Steve


----------



## Bikerz

Yeah South (Gloucestershire or Swansea) and defo a BT....... cos it wont be there :roll: :lol: 
Spectating again (will be there in a hairdressery car from the stable as always tho) 
Il bring some good pictures tho I promise of the girl  :twisted:


----------



## Diveratt

Bikerz said:


> Yeah South (Gloucestershire or Swansea) and defo a BT....... cos it wont be there :roll: :lol:
> Spectating again (will be there in a hairdressery car from the stable as always tho)
> Il bring some good pictures tho I promise of the girl  :twisted:


If your not running you have got to wear a Chicken Suit


----------



## V6RUL

Diveratt said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah South (Gloucestershire or Swansea) and defo a BT....... cos it wont be there :roll: :lol:
> Spectating again (will be there in a hairdressery car from the stable as always tho)
> Il bring some good pictures tho I promise of the girl  :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> If your not running you have got to wear a Chicken Suit
Click to expand...

He normally does.. :-* 
Steve


----------



## Gazzer

is he bringing his mrs though????


----------



## V6RUL

Gazzer said:


> is he bringing his mrs though????


You've only got a Barbie, not a spit roast..  
Steve


----------



## Bikerz

Gazzer said:


> is he bringing his mrs though????


Possibley (Shouldnt that be BF tho?)
Phone broke last night Gazz, FB your number and I will ring you tonight!


----------



## Gazzer

V6RUL said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> is he bringing his mrs though????
> 
> 
> 
> You've only got a Barbie, not a spit roast..
> Steve
Click to expand...

steve stop sniffing meths m8.......making no sense imho


----------



## Gazzer

Bikerz said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> is he bringing his mrs though????
> 
> 
> 
> Possibley (Shouldnt that be BF tho?)
> Phone broke last night Gazz, FB your number and I will ring you tonight!
Click to expand...

will ring u toss bag in a min xxx


----------



## Diveratt

Looks like you had better add chicken burgers to your list Gazz


----------



## Gazzer

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=290798

guys no post or vote......then on the day you will get bugger all to eat  kevin you will need to guide these blind power fools that life does evolve outside of the plastic bubble they live in

ps if bringing offspring aka: kids then they will be fed via the parents wallet 8)


----------



## Matt B

I have voted for chilli burger and chorizo dog 

Now I just need to finish the rebuild


----------



## Diveratt

Matt B said:


> I have voted for chilli burger and chorizo dog
> 
> Now I just need to finish the rebuild


Good man the Chilli burgers were amazing last year 

Hope the engine is finished on time too, haow are Bent Rod getting on with it?


----------



## Duggy

I'll be spectating (and cheering on the south)

Be good to put a few faces to names

Be running next year though...


----------



## Diveratt

Duggy said:


> I'll be spectating (and cheering on the south)
> 
> Be good to put a few faces to names
> 
> Be running next year though...


Good to have you along, but why not run this year it will give you a good bench mark for any mods you do


----------



## Duggy

Oh go on then... 

You've twisted my arm, when do we pay?


----------



## Diveratt

Duggy said:


> Oh go on then...
> 
> You've twisted my arm, when do we pay?


Hi Duggy no problem at the moment I may take some deposits closer to the day but I'll stick your name down It's South and a standard 180 isn't it?


----------



## Gazzer

ok as per last year this could go into the mag as a subnote.......so as an unofficial Tt event do we have any decent photographers attending to do some shoots on it all? would ask frase but as last year he decided to leave a 1k camera system under his chair in the bar area.............not sure he will still have it tbh


----------



## Duggy

Diveratt said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh go on then...
> 
> You've twisted my arm, when do we pay?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Duggy no problem at the moment I may take some deposits closer to the day but I'll stick your name down It's South and a standard 180 isn't it?
Click to expand...

South and standard 225, but will have a few bits on by then :wink:


----------



## Matt B

Diveratt said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have voted for chilli burger and chorizo dog
> 
> Now I just need to finish the rebuild
> 
> 
> 
> Good man the Chilli burgers were amazing last year
> 
> Hope the engine is finished on time too, haow are Bent Rod getting on with it?
Click to expand...

Was at bent rod hq today. Block will be built up this week  then it's reassembly time 

Hoping to be fully mapped for this event


----------



## E3 YOB

Matt B said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have voted for chilli burger and chorizo dog
> 
> Now I just need to finish the rebuild
> 
> 
> 
> Good man the Chilli burgers were amazing last year
> 
> Hope the engine is finished on time too, haow are Bent Rod getting on with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was at bent rod hq today. Block will be built up this week  then it's reassembly time
> 
> Hoping to be fully mapped for this event
Click to expand...

Hope so mate. I will be in the same boat and will hopefully have my car mapped by then. I am mapping it though so it could take some time  Will the old leesbian himself be coming?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

I'll be running 235BHP this year


----------



## Diveratt

tony_rigby_uk said:


> I'll be running 235BHP this year


What's up Tony running on 3 cylinders?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

lol no i'm serious that's how much power my car has!!!


----------



## Diveratt

tony_rigby_uk said:


> lol no i'm serious that's how much power my car has!!!


Looks like I might just be in with a shout then this year. What's up with the motor?


----------



## RudeBadger

am really looking forward to this..... even though my car may not be running as well as usual...... ( just thought I'd start my excuse's now ) :roll: :roll:


----------



## Matt B

E3 YOB said:


> Hope so mate. I will be in the same boat and will hopefully have my car mapped by then. I am mapping it though so it could take some time  Will the old leesbian himself be coming?


I am pretty sure Lee will be coming along especially if he has mapped his beemer. He might just lob it on the rollers for a bit of a torque showdown.


----------



## RudeBadger

Just a quick one. When I had her mapped and dyno'd at Badger 5, Bill had to remove my undertray as a fin on it he hadnt seen before on a on the TT was touching the ground when the rollers were dropped... could you check and see if the guys here had come across it please?

Im not lowered etc


----------



## jamman

That's odd Badger maybe you have a copy ebay undertray or one of a different model in the audi/vw/seat line up that also fits the TT.(obviously)


----------



## RudeBadger

Tis a bit strange to be sure....


----------



## jamman

Just cut/dremel/grind it off badge


----------



## Gazzer

so who is down for the night before miss up sessh.........


----------



## E3 YOB

I will be there night before for sure. Although I will drink less and go to bed earlier as I was late for my own event lol


----------



## Gazzer

E3 YOB said:


> I will be there night before for sure. Although I will drink less and go to bed earlier as I was late for my own event lol


put camera behind bar......................


----------



## E3 YOB

yes I will keep it somewhere safe lol


----------



## Matt B

Have I missed out on the invite to the piss up?


----------



## Gazzer

Matt B said:


> Have I missed out on the invite to the piss up?


Matt come and get bolloxed with the best of the best bud.......FREE INVITE


----------



## Matt B

Gazzer said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have I missed out on the invite to the piss up?
> 
> 
> 
> Matt come and get bolloxed with the best of the best bud.......FREE INVITE
Click to expand...

Thanks Gazzer, if the TT isnt ready I can just come down in the beemer for the social.

Note to self - Repeat after me - The TT will be ready, The TT will be ready .......


----------



## Gazzer

Matt B said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have I missed out on the invite to the piss up?
> 
> 
> 
> Matt come and get bolloxed with the best of the best bud.......FREE INVITE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Gazzer, if the TT isnt ready I can just come down in the beemer for the social.
> 
> Note to self - Repeat after me - The TT will be ready, The TT will be ready .......
Click to expand...

i might actually have legs left if mk2 section can forgive me lol.............


----------



## RudeBadger

jamman said:


> Just cut/dremel/grind it off badge


good call.... sounds like a plan !


----------



## Gazzer

woooohooooo only 11 peeps votes on the grub so far so i might get an early finish by looks.


----------



## RudeBadger

Im only in Swindon but am considering coming down the night before for some beers...... ummmmmmm


----------



## Bikerz

SJ and I will come for drinking session (After all Im sure you all want to see a Welsh girl in action :lol: ) Gaz lift if you need it mate/ Rich/ Adam etc... (Only have 2 spare seats!)


----------



## Bikerz

Gazzer said:


> woooohooooo only 11 peeps votes on the grub so far so i might get an early finish by looks.


Not a Chance, Im coming, your be sweating away all day!


----------



## Gazzer

Bikerz said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> woooohooooo only 11 peeps votes on the grub so far so i might get an early finish by looks.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a Chance, Im coming, your be sweating away all day!
Click to expand...

ive seen pics of SJ and she is nooooooooooo Fat bird so its back toy you having hollow legs m8 lol. (ok feet)


----------



## paulc1

I fancy coming along in a viewing capacity , looks like great fun


----------



## Gazzer

paulc1 said:


> I fancy coming along in a viewing capacity , looks like great fun


hey welcome to mucker.......is a dick waving contest tbh, but all in good fun to see if steve v6 can rule will rule or will like last year wobble and dribble oil lol


----------



## Diveratt

Trophies, medals & prizes


----------



## RudeBadger

I cant see the wooden spoon that I will almost certainly win/lose.... :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

RudeBadger said:


> I cant see the wooden spoon that I will almost certainly win/lose.... :lol:


Myself, Frase and VSPURS are fighting for that one.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## SuperRS

Softie southerner

SuperRS.

Am I allowed to bring friends?


----------



## E3 YOB

Ah good a Mk2 RS I will take great pleasure in demolishing 

Actually is Big Syd going to run? Would be good to have a Northern RS against a Southern RS.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

I think the bent rod should be the stage #2 trophy... it seems quite fitting as it's likely the stage #2 will bend a rod on the rollers :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: i'm pretty sure it won't be mine this year.. although do feel like she has improved somewhat over the past week after a boost check..(little leak below manifold still) and the DV serviced. Also replaced coil pack with the 2.0liter ones.. and she seems to be happier on them, especially with meth...

Really looking forward to this now :wink:


----------



## SuperRS

E3 YOB said:


> Ah good a Mk2 RS I will take great pleasure in demolishing
> 
> Actually is Big Syd going to run? Would be good to have a Northern RS against a Southern RS.


You mk1 boys keep picking on me [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## E3 YOB

SuperRS said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah good a Mk2 RS I will take great pleasure in demolishing
> 
> Actually is Big Syd going to run? Would be good to have a Northern RS against a Southern RS.
> 
> 
> 
> You mk1 boys keep picking on me [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

 [smiley=deal2.gif] It's in the T&Cs of the MK1 section. Out of our hands, it's just the law - In all seriousness though it would be good to have some MK2 TT coming


----------



## Gazzer

have i missed some posts or something??? el cyd is coming.......well impressed if this is the case.


----------



## SuperRS

E3 YOB said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah good a Mk2 RS I will take great pleasure in demolishing
> 
> Actually is Big Syd going to run? Would be good to have a Northern RS against a Southern RS.
> 
> 
> 
> You mk1 boys keep picking on me [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [smiley=deal2.gif] It's in the T&Cs of the MK1 section. Out of our hands, it's just the law - In all seriousness though it would be good to have some MK2 TT coming
Click to expand...

I'll be there, show you guys what a fast car sounds like


----------



## E3 YOB

SuperRS said:


> I'll be there, show you guys what a fast car sounds like


Ok let me know when you have started your car and I will turn mine off so we can hear it [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## SuperRS

E3 YOB said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be there, show you guys what a fast car sounds like
> 
> 
> 
> Ok let me know when you have started your car and I will turn mine off so we can hear it [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

Your pitiful 4 banger cant overcome the glorious 5 pot sound passing through my titanium pipes :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

SuperRS said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be there, show you guys what a fast car sounds like
> 
> 
> 
> Ok let me know when you have started your car and I will turn mine off so we can hear it [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your pitiful 4 banger cant overcome the glorious 5 pot sound passing through my titanium pipes :wink:
Click to expand...

Doesn't the RS have a flap on the exhaust to make it sound sporty when you press a button? [smiley=speechless.gif]

Its a bit like having one of these on your car :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

keep waving the dicks boys............who has biggest ect.............meanwhile you need grub to keep up the sheite viewtopic.php?f=3&t=290798

post and book it or come the day you will starve.............only £5 a head


----------



## SuperRS

E3 YOB said:


> Doesn't the RS have a flap on the exhaust to make it sound sporty when you press a button? [smiley=speechless.gif]
> 
> Its a bit like having one of these on your car :lol:


well luckily enough for my RS, the titanium exhaust is minus any flaps

The only flaps in my life are on the missus :twisted:


----------



## caney

Can't wait for this now,but can't decide whether to bring the TT or the S5 :?


----------



## SuperRS

caney said:


> Can't wait for this now,but can't decide whether to bring the TT or the S5 :?


which ones faster?

Are you going to try and intimidate my car on the day too with a big turbo>? :roll:


----------



## jamman

You thinking what I'm thinking Frase :wink:

Faster it's a rolling road session :roll: :lol:


----------



## SuperRS

jamman said:


> You thinking what I'm thinking Frase :wink:


you want a mk2 TT so you dont look like a poof anymore? Suppose you can then leave the rottie at home, wont need to try and look manly anymore then :lol: :roll:


----------



## Gazzer

SuperRS said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for this now,but can't decide whether to bring the TT or the S5 :?
> 
> 
> 
> which ones faster?
> 
> Are you going to try and intimidate my car on the day too with a big turbo>? :roll:
Click to expand...

cannot doubt the size of hid gonads............he has big big claims against what the best of the best have to offer on here and i for one cannot wait to do him a burger of epic magnitude to match the claims


----------



## caney

SuperRS said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for this now,but can't decide whether to bring the TT or the S5 :?
> 
> 
> 
> which ones faster?
> 
> Are you going to try and intimidate my car on the day too with a big turbo>? :roll:
Click to expand...

Don't need to i'm there to meet up with friends and have a laugh,what's the reason you're thinking of coming then?


----------



## caney

Gazzer said:


> cannot doubt the size of hid gonads............he has big big claims against what the best of the best have to offer on here and i for one cannot wait to do him a burger of epic magnitude to match the claims


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## SuperRS

is burger inbred talk for poop on? 

The banters well and truly started.

SuperRS in his little turbo TT VS the mk1 TT big guns.

You guys cant blame me, ive seen all of your 1/4 mile times. Some happy dynos out there it seems :wink:


----------



## jamman

SuperRS said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You thinking what I'm thinking Frase :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> you want a mk2 TT so you dont look like a poof anymore? Suppose you can then leave the rottie at home, wont need to try and look manly anymore then :lol: :roll:
Click to expand...

Oh dear you really are digging yourself a big hole whish you wont get out of :roll:


----------



## E3 YOB

SuperRS said:


> is burger inbred talk for poop on?
> 
> The banters well and truly started.
> 
> SuperRS in his little turbo TT VS the mk1 TT big guns.
> 
> You guys cant blame me, ive seen all of your 1/4 mile times. Some happy dynos out there it seems :wink:


Still don't quite grasp the difference do ya? :lol:


----------



## SuperRS

jamman said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You thinking what I'm thinking Frase :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> you want a mk2 TT so you dont look like a poof anymore? Suppose you can then leave the rottie at home, wont need to try and look manly anymore then :lol: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear you really are digging yourself a big hole whish you wont get out of :roll:
Click to expand...

whats your car packing then? GT40? :lol:


----------



## SuperRS

E3 YOB said:


> Still don't quite grasp the difference do ya? :lol:


RS owners can drive and mk1 BT guys cant?


----------



## caney

SuperRS said:


> i
> 
> You guys cant blame me, ive seen all of your 1/4 mile times. Some happy dynos out there it seems :wink:


Last time i ran my TT at the pod it did [email protected] with a slipping clutch on the launch hence the 2.1 sec 60 fts :roll: ,haven't bothered since as it needs a stronger clutch now for drag racing.if i did it would do 11.6 sec 1/4's with a 1.7 60 ft.


----------



## SuperRS

what happens after the 1/4 mile though 

TTRS with my mods will dip into 11's.

430hp 450lbft last time I dynoed 8)

On your lots happy dynos probably make 520hp :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

SuperRS said:


> what happens after the 1/4 mile though
> 
> TTRS with my mods will dip into 11's.
> 
> 430hp 450lbft last time I dynoed 8)
> 
> On your lots happy dynos probably make 520hp :lol:


Maybe I might crank mine up to 15 PSI then


----------



## SuperRS

E3 YOB said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> what happens after the 1/4 mile though
> 
> TTRS with my mods will dip into 11's.
> 
> 430hp 450lbft last time I dynoed 8)
> 
> On your lots happy dynos probably make 520hp :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I might crank mine up to 15 PSI then
Click to expand...

i'll run mine at atmospheric pressure (5 psi) and remove a coilpack to give you a chance 

My little stage 2 TTRS causing all this commotion!

Wheres the man that looks like a angry dog gone?


----------



## jamman

You really miss the point again, I'm not talking cars I'm sure your RS will be stunning I like the model a lot.

What I'm getting at is you come on here shouting your mouth off and then what do you expect when you turn up to a meeting of mates, to be welcomed with open arms ?

It's not going to happen is it.

No doubt some sarcastic response so fire away like I said your hole is big enough already.

If you had a brain you would take a step back and think before you post but I don't think you can help yourself can you


----------



## SuperRS

jamman said:


> You really miss the point again, I'm not talking cars I'm sure your RS will be stunning I like the model a lot.
> 
> What I'm getting at is you come on here shouting your mouth off and then what do you expect when you turn up to a meeting of mates, to be welcomed with open arms ?
> 
> It's not going to happen is it.
> 
> No doubt some sarcastic response so fire away like I said your hole is big enough already.
> 
> If you had a brain you would take a step back and think before you post but I don't think you can help yourself can you


you guys will learn to love me and my harmless banter 

You only live once and im here to have fun :twisted:


----------



## Bikerz

caney said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for this now,but can't decide whether to bring the TT or the S5 :?
> 
> 
> 
> which ones faster?
> 
> Are you going to try and intimidate my car on the day too with a big turbo>? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't need to i'm there to meet up with friends and have a laugh,what's the reason you're thinking of coming then?
Click to expand...

See you there, hopefully with Sam. Bring either....... I want a sit in the S5 if you bring pretty please!


----------



## jamman

Bikerz said:


> See you there, hopefully with Sam. Bring either....... I want a sit in the S5 if you bring pretty please!


Steve do not let "him" sit in your car you know he will make a mess, self abusing and all that :wink:


----------



## SuperRS

caney said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for this now,but can't decide whether to bring the TT or the S5 :?
> 
> 
> 
> which ones faster?
> 
> Are you going to try and intimidate my car on the day too with a big turbo>? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't need to i'm there to meet up with friends and have a laugh,what's the reason you're thinking of coming then?
Click to expand...

To look at some nicely modified and powerful TT's 

You dont realise it yet, but we have already sorta met, on another forum.

I hope non of the RS boys give it away


----------



## caney

SuperRS said:


> You dont realise it yet, but we have already sorta met, on another forum.
> 
> I hope non of the RS boys give it away


Lol i have met you before at castlecombe,i was talking to justin from ttshop when the guy with the sportec ttrs started boring us to death and you were stood there as well :wink: have spoken to you mr poverty on seatcupra many a time!


----------



## E3 YOB

caney said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dont realise it yet, but we have already sorta met, on another forum.
> 
> I hope non of the RS boys give it away
> 
> 
> 
> Lol i have met you before at castlecombe,i was talking to justin from ttshop when the guy with the sportec ttrs started boring us to death and you were stood there as well :wink: have spoken to you mr poverty on seatcupra many a time!
Click to expand...

Banned for being a naughty boy :lol:


----------



## SuperRS

caney said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dont realise it yet, but we have already sorta met, on another forum.
> 
> I hope non of the RS boys give it away
> 
> 
> 
> Lol i have met you before at castlecombe,i was talking to justin from ttshop when the guy with the sportec ttrs started boring us to death and you were stood there as well :wink: having spoken to you mr poverty on seatcupra many a time!
Click to expand...

lol yeah, oh boy, I still remember that day like it was yesterday.

Now he is a real life motormouth.

ADI soon, should see him again there telling everyone how much better his TT is than anyone elses. Only time he seems to come out, so he can wow us all :lol:


----------



## SuperRS

E3 YOB said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dont realise it yet, but we have already sorta met, on another forum.
> 
> I hope non of the RS boys give it away
> 
> 
> 
> Lol i have met you before at castlecombe,i was talking to justin from ttshop when the guy with the sportec ttrs started boring us to death and you were stood there as well :wink: have spoken to you mr poverty on seatcupra many a time!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Banned for being a naughty boy :lol:
Click to expand...

They just werent giving me the support I require. In school I had two dedicated teaching assistants. One to restrain, the other to make the phone call.

I miss those days. I think thats why I love my missus so much. She calls my name like she was my teacher, and im not even hurting her


----------



## jamman

Looks like someone has gone into reverse :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

SuperRS said:


> Banned for being a naughty boy :lol:





SuperRS said:


> They just werent giving me the support I require. In school I had two dedicated teaching assistants. One to restrain, the other to make the phone call.
> 
> I miss those days. I think thats why I love my missus so much. She calls my name like she was my teacher, and im not even hurting her


That's progress though you should be proud of yourself as you don't need the extra person to make the phone call anymore!


----------



## tonksy26

Ooo this isnt till mid october so i shall come down to this and watch. Maybe run if there is space and the tt is running ok.


----------



## Matt B

tonksy26 said:


> Ooo this isnt till mid october so i shall come down to this and watch. Maybe run if there is space and the tt is running ok.


Another northerner


----------



## Gazzer

well fair dinkum Kev it is looking like a possible surpassing of last year if they all turn up that is?? Vaiva with her lovely arse and hols with her (edited by John-H to being too sexually explicit material for an old git like Gazz)


----------



## Bikerz

Gaz are you going to be able to control yourself with so many young ladies? Shall I get SJ to bring some hand cuffs so we can keep you under control :lol:


----------



## Adam-tt

He might get to excited seeing handcuffs :-D


----------



## neilc

Adam-tt said:


> He might get to excited seeing handcuffs :-D


What do you mean , Might :lol:


----------



## Mondo

As I've wussed out of the How Fast event this year, any room for one more Southern shandy-sipping softie? 

Guess I count at a Stage 2. :?


----------



## Bikerz

Yeah Loads Id say! Southerns won last year ..... and I didnt even need to put my feet on the dyno


----------



## Diveratt

Bikerz said:


> Gaz are you going to be able to control yourself with so many young ladies? Shall I get SJ to bring some hand cuffs so we can keep you under control :lol:


We can just spay him with cold water now and again


----------



## Diveratt

Mondo said:


> As I've wussed out of the How Fast event this year, any room for one more Southern shandy-sipping softie?
> 
> Guess I count at a Stage 2. :?


Lots of room for another stage 2 

Did the bits arrive?


----------



## SuperRS

Only running stage 2 and my car has been put in the BT category as divratt recognises the power of my TT. Would be fair to bunch me with the rest of the little turbo guys 8)


----------



## brittan

Diveratt said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaz are you going to be able to control yourself with so many young ladies? Shall I get SJ to bring some hand cuffs so we can keep you under control :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> We can just spay him with cold water now and again
Click to expand...

Would that make him a cool cat . . . . ?


----------



## Diveratt

brittan said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaz are you going to be able to control yourself with so many young ladies? Shall I get SJ to bring some hand cuffs so we can keep you under control :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> We can just spay him with cold water now and again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would that make him a cool cat . . . . ?
Click to expand...

Or just a soggy moggy


----------



## Mondo

Diveratt said:


> Did the bits arrive?


Yes mate - I made a 'shout out' about your generosity on the Today I thread. 

And you can tell me how to add the NvS footer to my sig. :wink:


----------



## Diveratt

SuperRS said:


> Only running stage 2 and my car has been put in the BT category as divratt recognises the power of my TT. Would be fair to bunch me with the rest of the little turbo guys 8)


Or just one piston short of a V6


----------



## Diveratt

Mondo said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the bits arrive?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes mate - I made a 'shout out' about your generosity on the Today I thread.
> 
> And you can tell me how to add the NvS footer to my sig. :wink:
Click to expand...

Drop a PM to Frase at E3YOB and he will sort it for you


----------



## E3 YOB

Yeah if anyone else wants one send me a PM.

My macbook charger blew up last night so won't be able to send them until I get back on the laptop which will be a day or two.


----------



## richyboy

I'm all booked in at the inn be good to see everyone run going to be a eventful day with all the banta going on


----------



## Matt B

E3 YOB said:


> Yeah if anyone else wants one send me a PM.
> 
> My macbook charger blew up last night so won't be able to send them until I get back on the laptop which will be a day or two.


Dude, you know i need one of these signatures lol


----------



## Swompy

Put me down on the sidekick, will be tagging along with Adam again this time in my own car.

VW Corrado 24v


----------



## Bikerz

Anyone that lives near Spenc coming that could fit a rear bumper in their car for me?

Matt B
Syd
Steve V6
Tony 
Mark Hogan

???


----------



## neilc

richyboy said:


> I'm all booked in at the inn be good to see everyone run going to be a eventful day with all the banta going on


Hey Rich , be great to see you there


----------



## Matt B

Bikerz said:


> Anyone that lives near Spenc coming that could fit a rear bumper in their car for me?
> 
> Matt B
> Syd
> Steve V6
> Tony
> Mark Hogan
> 
> ???


Have you tried to fit a rear bumper in the car dude? Its not exactly compact.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Have you guys checked that the mk2's can run.. And has anyone explained about disconecting the haldex? Just after last year we all thought it was 4wheel and it wasn't.. It may affect some decissions on weather or not to run.. Especially in the newer cars.. 
sure it has been covered but can't be bothered reading back.. LOL


----------



## Mondo

For us Mk1ers it's just a matter of pulling a fuse, right? :?


----------



## Duggy

Mondo said:


> For us Mk1ers it's just a matter of pulling a fuse, right? :?


I would have thought the Powerstation rolling road would be 4 x 4, as they tune Evo's and Scoobies?? :?


----------



## E3 YOB

Just to make it clear on what needs be done:

If you don't have an uprated haldex then you will have to pull your fuse. If you have a blue or competition haldex then you can run 4 wheel drive if you want to.


----------



## Duggy

E3 YOB said:


> Just to make it clear on what needs be done:
> 
> If you don't have an uprated haldex then you will have to pull your fuse. If you have a blue or competition haldex then you can run 4 wheel drive if you want to.


Is there any problems with pulling the fuse?

Does it have any detrimental effect / problems after re inserting the fuse?


----------



## E3 YOB

Duggy said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to make it clear on what needs be done:
> 
> If you don't have an uprated haldex then you will have to pull your fuse. If you have a blue or competition haldex then you can run 4 wheel drive if you want to.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any problems with pulling the fuse?
> 
> Does it have any detrimental effect / problems after re inserting the fuse?
Click to expand...

No there is no problem at all - Most cars run with the fuse pulled and will always be tuned in that way.


----------



## Mondo

Cheers Frase. I'm blue'd up (on the Haldex front; I'm not a closet Smurf...) so will probably call it on the day.


----------



## richyboy

neilc said:


> richyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all booked in at the inn be good to see everyone run going to be a eventful day with all the banta going on
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Rich , be great to see you there
Click to expand...

you too Neil are you running? And be good to see you to James!


----------



## neilc

richyboy said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> richyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all booked in at the inn be good to see everyone run going to be a eventful day with all the banta going on
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Rich , be great to see you there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you too Neil are you running? And be good to see you to James!
Click to expand...

Running in the V6 Rich but I doubt I will get anywhere near James 435BHP :wink:


----------



## jamman

Will it make it Neil ?

Will be a good laugh Rich looking forward to it.


----------



## OeTT

> Running in the V6 Rich but I doubt I will get anywhere near James 435BHP :wink:


Don't worry, I won't either. Good that we have a straight V6 shootout. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Mondo

Personally, I'm looking forward to coming 3rd in a group of... 3. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> Will it make it Neil ?


Ouch [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## richyboy

Now now boys !


----------



## V6RUL

OeTT said:


> Running in the V6 Rich but I doubt I will get anywhere near James 435BHP :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, I won't either. Good that we have a straight V6 shootout. [smiley=cheers.gif]
Click to expand...

It's not a straight V6.. :roll: 
I think there will be a few of us comparing numbers.. 8) 
Steve


----------



## Diveratt

V6RUL said:


> OeTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running in the V6 Rich but I doubt I will get anywhere near James 435BHP :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, I won't either. Good that we have a straight V6 shootout. [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a straight V6.. :roll:
> I think there will be a few of us comparing numbers.. 8)
> Steve
Click to expand...

I don't think it's quite as clear cut as last year if every one turns up there will be some interesting results pity there are less running on the north side again


----------



## jamman

I swapped sides just so I could argue with and abuse some different people this year. [smiley=argue.gif]

New rule this year you divide Horsepower by number of North/South runners this will make things even and fair don't you think ?


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> I swapped sides just so I could argue with and abuse some different people this year. [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> New rule this year you divide Horsepower by number of North/South runners this will make things even and fair don't you think ?


What would make it fair if some of the northern lackeys turned up :lol:

I can't speak too soon as I am still waiting on my cams and other special mod which cannot be mentioned.


----------



## Matt B

E3 YOB said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I swapped sides just so I could argue with and abuse some different people this year. [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> New rule this year you divide Horsepower by number of North/South runners this will make things even and fair don't you think ?
> 
> 
> 
> What would make it fair if some of the northern lackeys turned up :lol:
> 
> I can't speak too soon as I am still waiting on my cams and other special mod which cannot be mentioned.
Click to expand...

Frase, thats not very nice is it lol [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Car will definitely be together, it may just be running crack pressure tho lol.

We shall see.


----------



## E3 YOB

Matt B said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I swapped sides just so I could argue with and abuse some different people this year. [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> New rule this year you divide Horsepower by number of North/South runners this will make things even and fair don't you think ?
> 
> 
> 
> What would make it fair if some of the northern lackeys turned up :lol:
> 
> I can't speak too soon as I am still waiting on my cams and other special mod which cannot be mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frase, thats not very nice is it lol [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Car will definitely be together, it may just be running crack pressure tho lol.
> 
> We shall see.
Click to expand...

You'll be there in the TT - more likely you will be there and not I :lol: :lol:


----------



## Diveratt

Is this the secret mod Fraser?


----------



## E3 YOB

:lol: :lol:










When people aren't looking a bit of lube for their tread


----------



## Duggy

Diveratt said:


> Is this the secret mod Fraser?


Has that got a Flux Capacitor :lol: :lol:


----------



## RudeBadger

how can I get on the N V S sig pictures???


----------



## redsilverblue

RudeBadger said:


> how can I get on the N V S sig pictures???


I believe you have to PM E3 YOB. I just asked for mine


----------



## SuperRS

V6RUL said:


> OeTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running in the V6 Rich but I doubt I will get anywhere near James 435BHP :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, I won't either. Good that we have a straight V6 shootout. [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a straight V6.. :roll:
> I think there will be a few of us comparing numbers.. 8)
> Steve
Click to expand...

V6 VS Inline 5 VS 4 bangers


----------



## Mondo

4 bangers? You'll have to pay Gazzer extra if you want more snags than the rest of us... :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

Mondo said:


> 4 bangers? You'll have to pay Gazzer extra if you want more snags than the rest of us... :roll:


 :lol:


----------



## Duggy

Looks like this will be a rare day when BT is more likely to mean "Burger time" than "Big turbo"!!


----------



## Gazzer

dont mess with me burgers!!!!!!!! fool

my best mr t impression


----------



## SuperRS

3. . Jamman - North - BT
6. . Holliett - South - BT
7. . Matt B - North - BT
8. . E3 YOB - South - BT
9. . R80RTT - North - BT
10. VSPURS - South - BT
11. Wak - South - BT

These are the names of 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th, 6th and 7th place.

Hollie since when have you been BT


----------



## Mondo

Well if a BT couldn't out-BHP my poxy little beast I think I'd have a serious sulk, so hardly a news flash, is it?


----------



## SuperRS

Mondo said:


> Well if a BT couldn't out-BHP my poxy little beast I think I'd have a serious sulk, so hardly a news flash, is it?


I think you are missing the point


----------



## Diveratt

SuperRS said:


> 3. . Jamman - North - BT
> 6. . Holliett - South - BT
> 7. . Matt B - North - BT
> 8. . E3 YOB - South - BT
> 9. . R80RTT - North - BT
> 10. VSPURS - South - BT
> 11. Wak - South - BT
> 
> These are the names of 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th, 6th and 7th place.
> 
> Hollie since when have you been BT


If thats your best shot I really hope your not a betting man you could be going home in you underwear 

Mind you if any one else wants a go at the top 10 on the day in the right order we could run a little sweep on the side


----------



## jamman

SuperRS said:


> 3. . Jamman - North - BT
> 6. . Holliett - South - BT
> 7. . Matt B - North - BT
> 8. . E3 YOB - South - BT
> 9. . R80RTT - North - BT
> 10. VSPURS - South - BT
> 11. Wak - South - BT
> 
> These are the names of 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th, 6th and 7th place.
> 
> Hollie since when have you been BT


There's your proof (if needed) of Superdick talking out his ass :roll:

Unless of course he's talking about hot air out of gobs in which case you will all take a beating :wink:


----------



## holliett

SuperRS said:


> 3. . Jamman - North - BT
> 6. . Holliett - South - BT
> 7. . Matt B - North - BT
> 8. . E3 YOB - South - BT
> 9. . R80RTT - North - BT
> 10. VSPURS - South - BT
> 11. Wak - South - BT
> 
> These are the names of 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th, 6th and 7th place.
> 
> Hollie since when have you been BT


6 months now. Looking forward to this!


----------



## Mondo

SuperRS said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if a BT couldn't out-BHP my poxy little beast I think I'd have a serious sulk, so hardly a news flash, is it?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are missing the point
Click to expand...

Evidently. Care to enlighten me?


----------



## Matt B

jamman said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. . Jamman - North - BT
> 6. . Holliett - South - BT
> 7. . Matt B - North - BT
> 8. . E3 YOB - South - BT
> 9. . R80RTT - North - BT
> 10. VSPURS - South - BT
> 11. Wak - South - BT
> 
> These are the names of 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th, 6th and 7th place.
> 
> Hollie since when have you been BT
> 
> 
> 
> There's your proof (if needed) of Superdick talking out his ass :roll:
> 
> Unless of course he's talking about hot air out of gobs in which case you will all take a beating :wink:
Click to expand...

U a northerner for this James


----------



## caney

Right i'm bringing the TT now,gonna stick a 200 bhp shot of gas through it and pre order the tow truck :lol:


----------



## Matt B

caney said:


> Right i'm bringing the TT now,gonna stick a 200 bhp shot of gas through it and pre order the tow truck :lol:


Brave man


----------



## caney

Matt B said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right i'm bringing the TT now,gonna stick a 200 bhp shot of gas through it and pre order the tow truck :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Brave man
Click to expand...

Ha ha only joking! Nothings changed on my set up from last time Matt,it should do about 510/520 with the gas and about 480 without.will decide th night before which car to bring


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> U a northerner for this James


Since no one hardly tuned up last year (and ran) thought I better :wink:


----------



## Diveratt

caney said:


> Right i'm bringing the TT now,gonna stick a 200 bhp shot of gas through it and pre order the tow truck :lol:


I'll not tell my mate then Steve


----------



## Matt B

jamman said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> U a northerner for this James
> 
> 
> 
> Since no one hardly tuned up last year (and ran) thought I better :wink:
Click to expand...

We'll there is a 2 l bottom end in the boot of the Beemer and its off to bent rod hq this afternoon. I didn't realise how many parts would be in this build - there are tonnes lol.

So far, so good


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> U a northerner for this James
> 
> 
> 
> Since no one hardly tuned up last year (and ran) thought I better :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We'll there is a 2 l bottom end in the boot of the Beemer and its off to bent rod hq this afternoon. I didn't realise how many parts would be in this build - there are tonnes lol.
> 
> So far, so good
Click to expand...

Good news hope it goes smoothly Matt.


----------



## Diveratt

Matt B said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> U a northerner for this James
> 
> 
> 
> Since no one hardly tuned up last year (and ran) thought I better :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We'll there is a 2 l bottom end in the boot of the Beemer and its off to bent rod hq this afternoon. I didn't realise how many parts would be in this build - there are tonnes lol.
> 
> So far, so good
Click to expand...

There is less than a month to go Matt


----------



## neilc

busy month isnt it , track day , ADI and the RR day


----------



## V6RUL

neilc said:


> busy month isnt it , track day , ADI and the RR day


Yep, I'm planning on attending all 3
Steve


----------



## caney

V6RUL said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> busy month isnt it , track day , ADI and the RR day
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I'm planning on attending all 3
> Steve
Click to expand...

Are you running your car at the rrday Steve as i thought they couldn't run it last time?


----------



## V6RUL

caney said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> busy month isnt it , track day , ADI and the RR day
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I'm planning on attending all 3
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you running your car at the rrday Steve as i thought they couldn't run it last time?
Click to expand...

I'm planning on running this time.
I was running her in last time.
Steve


----------



## SuperRS

Mondo said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if a BT couldn't out-BHP my poxy little beast I think I'd have a serious sulk, so hardly a news flash, is it?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are missing the point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidently. Care to enlighten me?
Click to expand...

If those cars are 2nd to 7th place, who will come in first  



jamman said:


> There's your proof (if needed) of Superdick talking out his ass :roll:
> 
> Unless of course he's talking about hot air out of gobs in which case you will all take a beating :wink:


Such an angry man :lol:


----------



## jamman

SuperRS said:


> Such an angry man :lol:


Superdick I'm not angry, just using small words so you understand :-*


----------



## Mondo

SuperRS said:


> If those cars are 2nd to 7th place, who will come in first


Oh no, I got it alright. Just wanted to see you spell it out. Proverbs 16:18, my friend. :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

Mondo said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> If those cars are 2nd to 7th place, who will come in first
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, I got it alright. Just wanted to see you spell it out. Proverbs 16:18, my friend. :wink:
Click to expand...

 :? Naughty
Steve


----------



## Mondo

Naughty? How so? 'Pride comes before a fall' is a more modern interpretation.

Personally I'll be happy to touch 290bhp - which should be possible with their supposedly generous RR. Suits me!


----------



## L0z

I'd be up for this.

When is it and where is it? Also am I a northerner or southerner? I'm from the Spalding area.

L

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## caney

Can't wait for James to meet Jason and his little crew that he brings with him :lol:


----------



## Adam-tt

caney said:


> Can't wait for James to meet Jason and his little crew that he brings with him :lol:


+1 LOL :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman

caney said:


> Can't wait for James to meet Jason and his little crew that he brings with him :lol:


Myself and Gaz have already earmarked a special burger just for him. :wink:


----------



## jamman

L0z said:


> I'd be up for this.
> 
> When is it and where is it? Also am I a northerner or southerner? I'm from the Spalding area.
> 
> L
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


North and look on page 1 matey it's drive but a good laugh :wink:


----------



## SuperRS

jamman said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for James to meet Jason and his little crew that he brings with him :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Myself and Gaz have already earmarked a special burger just for him. :wink:
Click to expand...

Is it fitting for a champion? 

SuperRS.... inbetween catching fish with my bare hands and talkin shit on the TT forum, he humbles murcielagos


----------



## jamman

SuperRS said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for James to meet Jason and his little crew that he brings with him :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Myself and Gaz have already earmarked a special burger just for him. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it fitting for a champion?
> 
> SuperRS.... inbetween catching fish with my bare hands and talkin shit on the TT forum, he humbles murcielagos
Click to expand...

Yes Jaszeeee minced stewing steak in a small portion made to match :wink:


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for James to meet Jason and his little crew that he brings with him :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Myself and Gaz have already earmarked a special burger just for him. :wink:
Click to expand...

oh not the special cough cough phlem/flame burger special James?


----------



## SuperRS

thats no way to treat a newcomer!

Fairplay lads, fairplay.


----------



## jamman

SuperRS said:


> thats no way to treat a newcomer!
> 
> Fairplay lads, fairplay.


Just talking shit Jaszeeee I thought you would recognize that :wink:


----------



## Diveratt

jamman said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats no way to treat a newcomer!
> 
> Fairplay lads, fairplay.
> 
> 
> 
> Just talking shit Jaszeeee I thought you would recognize that :wink:
Click to expand...

ouch !!


----------



## SuperRS

I'll let the car do the talking for me, show you what a powerful TT looks like


----------



## jamman

That would make a refreshing change :roll:


----------



## SuperRS

jamman said:


> That would make a refreshing change :roll:


I just wanted to make you small fry know what you're letting yourself in for tbh. And out of all the BT guys yours is the least of my worries


----------



## Bikerz

Super RS - Have you got a RS or a V6? Your avatar says V6? :?:

I dont know why you all get so uptight, its just a bit of fun, your lot going all out on teh attack shouting whos willies bigger then who's, if thats what this is about we all know who wins :wink: (Yes Il be bringing my feet with me again, so book me a double space) :lol:


----------



## jamman

Sheldon I'm reliably informed he has small man syndrome :wink:


----------



## L0z

I thought it was all for a laugh. Some of us guys are coming with just stage one TT's.

If its going to be full of dicks, I think I might give it a miss!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## OeTT

Yep, it's meant to be a laugh. Good BBQ, banter and a heap of quality excuses for low BHP readings.
Add me to the list of those who will drop out if it's just going to be a Willy Wonka Festival.


----------



## SuperRS

jamman said:


> Sheldon I'm reliably informed he has small man syndrome :wink:


 I'm not small :x

James you are a bit of a moody geeza ain't ya. :lol:

If he carries on like this I'm not coming either :roll:


----------



## L0z

Can't we all just get a long? 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SuperRS

Yeah scrooge, turn your frown upside down and stop being such a moody git. My stage 2 RS making more power than your BT mk1 is really not a big deal or worth getting upset about.

I'm just here to see some nice cars and have a laugh


----------



## Bikerz

jamman said:


> Sheldon I'm reliably informed he has small man syndrome :wink:


Not one of thoose! [smiley=argue.gif] 
That sydrome really does exist I swear! 95% of people under 5 foo 10 I have met have it!


----------



## L0z

Who cares.

Mk2's are for ladies anyway.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bikerz

L0z said:


> I thought it was all for a laugh. Some of us guys are coming with just stage one TT's.
> 
> If its going to be full of dicks, I think I might give it a miss!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


It wont be mate, most of us are great lads, everyone will tell you Im game for a laugh , hey Il even let you try one of my boots on! A experience some took up last year :lol:


----------



## Bikerz

L0z said:


> Who cares.
> 
> Mk2's are for ladies anyway.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


True..... I really want one as a daily! If that doesnt make it a girls car I dont know what does!
(Only cos they slow tho) :lol:

Wouldnt trade the rocket in for one!


----------



## L0z

Try your boots? Is that a euphemism?

L

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bikerz

L0z said:


> Try your boots? Is that a euphemism?
> 
> L
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


 :lol: 
Size 15 feet buddy

Last year pic :


----------



## L0z

Fackin el.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TTSPORT666

Bloody hell? do you have an extra large footwell in your TT?  Do you wear an Italian style budgie hammock speedo to attract the ladies on your holidays? :lol:

Damien.


----------



## Bikerz

TTSPORT666 said:


> Bloody hell? do you have an extra large footwell in your TT?  Do you wear an Italian style budgie hammock speedo to attract the ladies on your holidays? :lol:
> 
> Damien.


 :lol: Somthing like that! Dont seem to attract many ladies...... tho dont have any trouble keeping them :wink: :lol:

I work at B and Q as a Sparky when Im at uni and the amount of women asking me how big they are and if they can take me home and is it true what they say etc....  I play upto it well tho, as not your typical young lad (Hey I even turn women down there as I know what they are after, Im a 1 women man, more to life)

Your meet my young lady at the RR day (Warning Shes Welsh) :lol: We moving in together next week  Her mates all now call me ShelDONG :lol:

My names Sheldon for thoose that dont know
My Baby brother and cousin work in the adult entertainment industry too (So what does that tell you) :lol:
Yeap they are the better looking ones form the family :roll:


----------



## SuperRS

Bikerz said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon I'm reliably informed he has small man syndrome :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Not one of thoose! [smiley=argue.gif]
> That sydrome really does exist I swear! 95% of people under 5 foo 10 I have met have it!
Click to expand...

What about fat man syndrome.

Whoevers informing James isn't doing a very good job :lol:

Anyway, my mk2 will be sendin all your mk1's packing :-*


----------



## Mondo

SuperRS said:


> Anyway, my mk2 will be sendin all your mk1's packing :-*


Hmmm... OK, kinda interested if this is just [insert height here] Man Syndrome :wink: , a bit of good-natured banter or what you actually expect. 'Cause on paper your 3.2V6 is gonna get spanked by even a lightly modified Mk1 1.8.

I had (well, I say 'had'; 'chose' would be a better word) to run off and check the stats for a boggo 3.2. 247bhp and 236lb/ft (according to Car Magazine) isn't gonna set the world on fire - hell, I'm comfortably over those figures. :?

So, wot you got up your sleeve? Presumably your wee beastie is far from boggo. Do I get a clue, or do I just have to wait for the RR day, you bhp/torque teaser.


----------



## L0z

Ouch.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SuperRS

Mondo said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, my mk2 will be sendin all your mk1's packing :-*
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... OK, kinda interested if this is just [insert height here] Man Syndrome :wink: , a bit of good-natured banter or what you actually expect. 'Cause on paper your 3.2V6 is gonna get spanked by even a lightly modified Mk1 1.8.
> 
> I had (well, I say 'had'; 'chose' would be a better word) to run off and check the stats for a boggo 3.2. 247bhp and 236lb/ft (according to Car Magazine) isn't gonna set the world on fire - hell, I'm comfortably over those figures. :?
> 
> So, wot you got up your sleeve? Presumably your wee beastie is far from boggo. Do I get a clue, or do I just have to wait for the RR day, you bhp/torque teaser.
Click to expand...

No no, I agree full totally. 3.2v6 are slow and I feel for their owners.

My car is a stage 2 TTRS, last time it was on a dyno it made 430hp 450lbft. On this generous dyno it should be like 500hp!

It is banter, but at the same time the mk1 boys need to learn to respect the mk2 [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Mondo

Ah, right; makes a bit more sense now. So the 'V6 with stripes' thing is just a ruse. Couldn't work out why you were so confident, but now I see. You speak loudly _and _carry a big stick. :wink:

Don't think Mk1ers need to learn to respect the Mk2; we already do. It's just we luuurve the Mk1. Would be moderately keen on a Mk2 TTS one day (an easy 300bhp is a mod-stone's throw away) or a TTRS if I find 40 large down the sofa one day. 

If I can touch 290 after this weekend I'll be well chuffed, and will stop with the 'go faster' and work on the 'stop faster'. So yes, I expect 330bhp on the RR should be within my grasp. :lol:

And I just read your most posted Mk2 thread. I was pi$$ing myself laughing at times! The comment about fingers stopping you from taking thru a certain, er, feature was priceless!

Sooo looking forward to this day. 8)


----------



## RudeBadger

just a shame the MK2 doesn't have very good styling :roll:

(The RS does.... but Im not admiting to that :lol: ) will look forward to getting a good up close look at one


----------



## L0z

Every Mk2 owner I have seen posting on this forum has been extremely arrogant. Doesn't do them any favours whatsoever, kind of pathetic really.

But as long as they're happy


----------



## jamman

SuperRS said:


> It is banter, but at the same time the mk1 boys need to learn to respect the mk2 [smiley=argue.gif]


I think we all respect the Mk2 just seems they have more than their fair share of arrogant small man syndrome knob jockeys as drivers :wink:

You excluded of course Jaszeeee :-*


----------



## Diveratt

Napoliion was only 5ft 2 what's wrong with small men?


----------



## RudeBadger

Diveratt said:


> Napoliion was only 5ft 2 what's wrong with small men?


he was also french..... I rest my case me lord......


----------



## Diveratt

SuperRS said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, my mk2 will be sendin all your mk1's packing :-*
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... OK, kinda interested if this is just [insert height here] Man Syndrome :wink: , a bit of good-natured banter or what you actually expect. 'Cause on paper your 3.2V6 is gonna get spanked by even a lightly modified Mk1 1.8.
> 
> I had (well, I say 'had'; 'chose' would be a better word) to run off and check the stats for a boggo 3.2. 247bhp and 236lb/ft (according to Car Magazine) isn't gonna set the world on fire - hell, I'm comfortably over those figures. :?
> 
> So, wot you got up your sleeve? Presumably your wee beastie is far from boggo. Do I get a clue, or do I just have to wait for the RR day, you bhp/torque teaser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No no, I agree full totally. 3.2v6 are slow and I feel for their owners.
> 
> My car is a stage 2 TTRS, last time it was on a dyno it made 430hp 450lbft. On this generous dyno it should be like 500hp!
> 
> It is banter, but at the same time the mk1 boys need to learn to respect the mk2 [smiley=argue.gif]
Click to expand...

It's generous it's not that far out. I reckon your 430 might see 450 if your lucky which is just not going to be enough. This is going to end in tears.


----------



## RudeBadger

Are you actually short SuperRS???


----------



## redsilverblue

Bikerz said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody hell? do you have an extra large footwell in your TT?  Do you wear an Italian style budgie hammock speedo to attract the ladies on your holidays? :lol:
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Somthing like that! Dont seem to attract many ladies...... tho dont have any trouble keeping them :wink: :lol:
> 
> I work at B and Q as a Sparky when Im at uni and the amount of women asking me how big they are and if they can take me home and is it true what they say etc....  I play upto it well tho, as not your typical young lad (Hey I even turn women down there as I know what they are after, Im a 1 women man, more to life)
> 
> Your meet my young lady at the RR day (Warning Shes Welsh) :lol: We moving in together next week  Her mates all now call me ShelDONG :lol:
> 
> My names Sheldon for thoose that dont know
> My Baby brother and cousin work in the adult entertainment industry too (So what does that tell you) :lol:
> Yeap they are the better looking ones form the family :roll:
Click to expand...

The most disturbing post I've seen from you so far :lol:

Shelly, do you still own that fancy lead? :roll:


----------



## Diveratt

redsilverblue said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody hell? do you have an extra large footwell in your TT?  Do you wear an Italian style budgie hammock speedo to attract the ladies on your holidays? :lol:
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Somthing like that! Dont seem to attract many ladies...... tho dont have any trouble keeping them :wink: :lol:
> 
> I work at B and Q as a Sparky when Im at uni and the amount of women asking me how big they are and if they can take me home and is it true what they say etc....  I play upto it well tho, as not your typical young lad (Hey I even turn women down there as I know what they are after, Im a 1 women man, more to life)
> 
> Your meet my young lady at the RR day (Warning Shes Welsh) :lol: We moving in together next week  Her mates all now call me ShelDONG :lol:
> 
> My names Sheldon for thoose that dont know
> My Baby brother and cousin work in the adult entertainment industry too (So what does that tell you) :lol:
> Yeap they are the better looking ones form the family :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The most disturbing post I've seen from you so far :lol:
> 
> Shelly, do you still own that fancy lead? :roll:
Click to expand...

Looks like you should be on the same forum James is using I'm sure he'll give you he address on the 20th


----------



## Diveratt

redsilverblue said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody hell? do you have an extra large footwell in your TT?  Do you wear an Italian style budgie hammock speedo to attract the ladies on your holidays? :lol:
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Somthing like that! Dont seem to attract many ladies...... tho dont have any trouble keeping them :wink: :lol:
> 
> I work at B and Q as a Sparky when Im at uni and the amount of women asking me how big they are and if they can take me home and is it true what they say etc....  I play upto it well tho, as not your typical young lad (Hey I even turn women down there as I know what they are after, Im a 1 women man, more to life)
> 
> Your meet my young lady at the RR day (Warning Shes Welsh) :lol: We moving in together next week  Her mates all now call me ShelDONG :lol:
> 
> My names Sheldon for thoose that dont know
> My Baby brother and cousin work in the adult entertainment industry too (So what does that tell you) :lol:
> Yeap they are the better looking ones form the family :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The most disturbing post I've seen from you so far :lol:
> 
> Shelly, do you still own that fancy lead? :roll:
Click to expand...

Looks like you should be on the same forum James is using I'm sure he'll give you he address on the 20th


----------



## E3 YOB

> Every Mk2 owner I have seen posting on this forum has been extremely arrogant. Doesn't do them any favours whatsoever, kind of pathetic really.
> 
> But as long as they're happy


Shut it you tosser! I am the best

See mk1ers can be arrogant too :lol:


----------



## Diveratt

E3 YOB said:


> Every Mk2 owner I have seen posting on this forum has been extremely arrogant. Doesn't do them any favours whatsoever, kind of pathetic really.
> 
> But as long as they're happy
> 
> 
> 
> Shut it you tosser! I am the best
> 
> See mk1ers can be arrogant too :lol:
Click to expand...

Arrogant or honest?


----------



## SuperRS

Mondo said:


> Ah, right; makes a bit more sense now. So the 'V6 with stripes' thing is just a ruse. Couldn't work out why you were so confident, but now I see. You speak loudly _and _carry a big stick. :wink:
> 
> Don't think Mk1ers need to learn to respect the Mk2; we already do. It's just we luuurve the Mk1. Would be moderately keen on a Mk2 TTS one day (an easy 300bhp is a mod-stone's throw away) or a TTRS if I find 40 large down the sofa one day.
> 
> If I can touch 290 after this weekend I'll be well chuffed, and will stop with the 'go faster' and work on the 'stop faster'. So yes, I expect 330bhp on the RR should be within my grasp. :lol:
> 
> And I just read your most posted Mk2 thread. I was pi$$ing myself laughing at times! The comment about fingers stopping you from taking thru a certain, er, feature was priceless!
> 
> Sooo looking forward to this day. 8)


I have to say my 8 pot brakes is one of my favourite mods, a decent set of brakes makes such a difference, its fun how you can throw so much abuse at them, brake so late and hard and the pedal doesnt even go soft!

Haha I was on fire with the banter that day. Think I upset some people though. Kingmarty and ayap are still unhappy with me [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## SuperRS

L0z said:


> Every Mk2 owner I have seen posting on this forum has been extremely arrogant. Doesn't do them any favours whatsoever, kind of pathetic really.
> 
> But as long as they're happy


thats alot of arrogant drivers lol.

TBH the ones that come across as arrogant are actually just having a laugh, its all tongue in cheek, and ive noticed a fair few have popped up ever since I started poking fun at 3.2 owners


----------



## SuperRS

jamman said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is banter, but at the same time the mk1 boys need to learn to respect the mk2 [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> I think we all respect the Mk2 just seems they have more than their fair share of arrogant small man syndrome knob jockeys as drivers :wink:
> 
> You excluded of course Jaszeeee :-*
Click to expand...

I'll make sure to bring a set of these cones to cordone around ya motor :-*


----------



## RudeBadger

SuperRS said:


> L0z said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every Mk2 owner I have seen posting on this forum has been extremely arrogant. Doesn't do them any favours whatsoever, kind of pathetic really.
> 
> But as long as they're happy
> 
> 
> 
> thats alot of arrogant drivers lol.
> 
> TBH the ones that come across as arrogant are actually just having a laugh, its all tongue in cheek, and ive noticed a fair few have popped up ever since I started poking fun at 3.2 owners
Click to expand...

yeah but are you short though???? how tall are you?????


----------



## SuperRS

Diveratt said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> No no, I agree full totally. 3.2v6 are slow and I feel for their owners.
> 
> My car is a stage 2 TTRS, last time it was on a dyno it made 430hp 450lbft. On this generous dyno it should be like 500hp!
> 
> It is banter, but at the same time the mk1 boys need to learn to respect the mk2 [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> It's generous it's not that far out. I reckon your 430 might see 450 if your lucky which is just not going to be enough. This is going to end in tears.
Click to expand...

Yeah but its the area under the curve that counts! 2.5TFSI power is different to 3.2 and 1.8T power, its next level, nevermind peak power when my max torque comes in from 2xxx rpm and then power peaks and plateus from 4500rpm.

Its on the road what counts.

Anyway I have enough to beat james, how much more do I need to win?


----------



## SuperRS

RudeBadger said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L0z said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every Mk2 owner I have seen posting on this forum has been extremely arrogant. Doesn't do them any favours whatsoever, kind of pathetic really.
> 
> But as long as they're happy
> 
> 
> 
> thats alot of arrogant drivers lol.
> 
> TBH the ones that come across as arrogant are actually just having a laugh, its all tongue in cheek, and ive noticed a fair few have popped up ever since I started poking fun at 3.2 owners
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah but are you short though???? how tall are you?????
Click to expand...

erm 5"10, shoe size 9, athletic physique and 12" dick.

How did I get a 12" dick without having size 15 feet?

I folded it in half


----------



## redsilverblue

RudeBadger said:


> yeah but are you short though???? how tall are you?????


May I ask how tall are you? :roll:


----------



## RudeBadger

yeah but are you short though???? how tall are you?????[/quote]

erm 5"10, shoe size 9, athletic physique and 12" dick.

How did I get a 12" dick without having size 15 feet?

I folded it in half [/quote]

:lol:

never mind about ya height tho....... is that in heels? :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

[/quote]Anyway I have enough to beat james, how much more do I need to win?[/quote]

Don't worry about coming first..I would concentrate on not coming last.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## Bikerz

Yes still got lead hun and will bring with me. If anyone needs I will be bringing a gen Hex Can Bus lead so all mk1 and mk2 TT's will be fine!


----------



## RudeBadger

redsilverblue said:


> RudeBadger said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah but are you short though???? how tall are you?????
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask how tall are you? :roll:
Click to expand...

6' 1" in my pants :lol: ....


----------



## RudeBadger

As my Hero Ricky Bobby would say.... " If you not first, your last....... shake and bake ! "


----------



## redsilverblue

Bikerz said:


> Yes still got lead hun and will bring with me. If anyone needs I will be bringing a gen Hex Can Bus lead so all mk1 and mk2 TT's will be fine!


Can I be very cheeky and ask for a scan pleeeease


----------



## jamman

SuperRS said:


> erm 5"10, shoe size 9, athletic physique and a dick.


Yep :wink:

Between you and me if you whine about me changing that quote I might get a ban as I think it's against the rules :wink:


----------



## L0z

Pahahahaha. Just spat my Ovaltine everywhere.


----------



## SuperRS

jamman said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> erm 5"10, shoe size 9, athletic physique and a dick.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep :wink:
> 
> Between you and me if you whine about me changing that quote I might get a ban as I think it's against the rules :wink:
Click to expand...

 [smiley=zzz.gif]

Just make sure you and your slow tt will be there


----------



## jamman

SuperRS said:


> [smiley=zzz.gif]
> 
> Just make sure you and your slow tt will be there


Well it wont be there without me will it "one cell" :roll:

You coming down Friday to party or are you too busy doing gangster stuff in the smoke :lol:


----------



## SuperRS

But you could be there without it einstein :roll:

I tell you what, if both cars make it there, and any mechanical failure aside, the person who makes the least BHP between the two of us will donate 50 pounds to the charity of the winners choosing.

Cheater mods or fuels are banned, such as nitros and race fuel.

What do you say big man, you up to the challenge, or ya gonna whimp out?


----------



## jamman

SuperRS said:


> But you could be there without it einstein :roll:
> 
> I tell you what, if both cars make it there, and any mechanical failure aside, the person who makes the least BHP between the two of us will donate 50 pounds to the charity of the winners choosing.
> 
> Cheater mods or fuels are banned, such as nitros and race fuel.
> 
> What do you say big man, you up to the challenge, or ya gonna whimp out?


I'm sure this has been said before a few pages ago by myself and Steve but I will try again to try and educate.

Read this slowly and please try to grasp the basic concept anything you don't understand feel free to ask.

What would the point in that be your car has far more power than mine I've never claimed mine is anything other than a very old roadster that I enjoy a great deal.

It's you my "_little_" man that seems obsessed with banging on about HP you are missing the whole point of the meet it's not a dick show otherwise you would I'm sure win buy a country mile. :roll: :wink:

I hope you do come Jason you might change your attitude. :-*

At the end of the day I blame the parents.


----------



## Matt B

SuperRS said:


> But you could be there without it einstein :roll:
> 
> I tell you what, if both cars make it there, and any mechanical failure aside, the person who makes the least BHP between the two of us will donate 50 pounds to the charity of the winners choosing.
> 
> Cheater mods or fuels are banned, such as nitros and race fuel.
> 
> What do you say big man, you up to the challenge, or ya gonna whimp out?


Bit of a rubbish girls bet. How about smallest bhp increase from standard lmao


----------



## SuperRS

jamman said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you could be there without it einstein :roll:
> 
> I tell you what, if both cars make it there, and any mechanical failure aside, the person who makes the least BHP between the two of us will donate 50 pounds to the charity of the winners choosing.
> 
> Cheater mods or fuels are banned, such as nitros and race fuel.
> 
> What do you say big man, you up to the challenge, or ya gonna whimp out?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure this has been said before a few pages ago by myself and Steve but I will try again to try and educate.
> 
> Read this slowly and please try to grasp the basic concept anything you don't understand feel free to ask.
> 
> What would the point in that be your car has far more power than mine I've never claimed mine is anything other than a very old roadster that I enjoy a great deal.
> 
> It's you my "_little_" man that seems obsessed with banging on about HP you are missing the whole point of the meet it's not a dick show otherwise you would I'm sure win buy a country mile. :roll: :wink:
> 
> I hope you do come Jason you might change your attitude. :-*
> 
> At the end of the day I blame the parents.
Click to expand...

LMAO

You dont seem to get it mate. Im just taking part in some banter, I couldnt care less about numbers on a dyno. means nothing, doesnt change ones life, doesnt make you a better or worse man.

IM JUST SIMPLY HAVING A LAUGH AND GIGGLE!!!!!

Everyone else but yourself seems to have cottoned on to this by now.

No attitude at all, just here enjoying life, you dont need to be serious all of the time!


----------



## jamman

Sorted. 

"This post was made by *SuperRS *who is currently on your ignore list."


----------



## SuperRS

lmao, some people aye.

Suppose he will ignore me at the meet now too :lol:


----------



## Bikerz

Yeah no problem hun..... My laptop broke last night, but have a new one or fixed by then. You need a scan asap? Still around till sunday, then back to uni.


----------



## L0z

SuperRS and Demessiah?

SAme person?


----------



## OeTT

OMG, the son of God is schizophrenic ? [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## SuperRS

L0z said:


> SuperRS and Demessiah?
> 
> SAme person?


Noooo

I do like reading his posts though.

Demessiah owns a 200mph 500hp TTRS


----------



## VSPURS

SuperRS said:


> L0z said:
> 
> 
> 
> SuperRS and Demessiah?
> 
> SAme person?
> 
> 
> 
> Noooo
> 
> I do like reading his posts though.
> 
> Demessiah owns a 200mph 500hp TTRS
Click to expand...

500 wont quite cut the mustard though will it!?


----------



## Bikerz

VSPURS said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L0z said:
> 
> 
> 
> SuperRS and Demessiah?
> 
> SAme person?
> 
> 
> 
> Noooo
> 
> I do like reading his posts though.
> 
> Demessiah owns a 200mph 500hp TTRS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 500 wont quite cut the mustard though will it!?
Click to expand...

  You tell us Billy Big Bolloxs :wink: 
You bringing your baby?


----------



## VSPURS

Bikerz said:


> You tell us Billy Big Bolloxs :wink:
> You bringing your baby?


We'll see!
Still in the process of some major changes!


----------



## SuperRS

What was the highest bhp last year?


----------



## VSPURS

SuperRS said:


> What was the highest bhp last year?


525 run in 4WD if my memory serves me correct.


----------



## Adam-tt

Pretty sure it was 534bhp


----------



## Diveratt

Adam-tt said:


> Pretty sure it was 534bhp


Yep  534 bhp 431 ftlb Torque 
only made 185 MPH but I think it was running in 4th


----------



## Diveratt

VSPURS said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You tell us Billy Big Bolloxs :wink:
> You bringing your baby?
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see!
> Still in the process of some major changes!
Click to expand...

You thinking of not turning up?


----------



## Bikerz

Diveratt said:


> Adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure it was 534bhp
> 
> 
> 
> Yep  534 bhp 431 ftlb Torque
> only made 185 MPH but I think it was running in 4th
Click to expand...

It did a run in 6th and still span in places. It did 198mph on dyno. I have a photo 

I dont know if that was the one it made 534bhp on tho.


----------



## VSPURS

Bikerz said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure it was 534bhp
> 
> 
> 
> Yep  534 bhp 431 ftlb Torque
> only made 185 MPH but I think it was running in 4th
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It did a run in 6th and still span in places. It did 198mph on dyno. I have a photo
> 
> I dont know if that was the one it made 534bhp on tho.
Click to expand...

Yes 6th and bounced off the limiter too!
It would have been very cool to have seen 200mph!


----------



## SuperRS

Sounds cool!

The owner must have been apprehensive! Tbh I'm not the biggest fan of dyno's so I won't be doing any top speed runs, just get the power figure as be done with it as I get scared.


----------



## Bikerz

Raise the rev limit :wink: What was you limiter set to last time?
I think bill has reved upto 8,100 on a supertech valve train I belive!


----------



## Bikerz

SuperRS said:


> Sounds cool!
> 
> The owner must have been apprehensive! Tbh I'm not the biggest fan of dyno's so I won't be doing any top speed runs, just get the power figure as be done with it as I get scared.


Was just trying to get a good reading as it was constantly spinning the wheels on the dyno


----------



## SuperRS

I see, yeah that often becomes a issue with big bhp cars, makes one start to wonder how accurate the readings are when the cars struggling to grip the rollers or keeps trying to climb out


----------



## VSPURS

Bikerz said:


> Raise the rev limit :wink: What was you limiter set to last time?
> I think bill has reved upto 8,100 on a supertech valve train I belive!


7300 I think so still a bit to play with.


----------



## Demessiah

I cant wait for this event, Im not going to run my car, 1. its too far away 2 . My car would probably break the rollers so I dont want to ruin your fun :lol:

But when the results come out I will know who the candidates are to challenge for title of 'Fastest TT'. Out on the road though, not any of this hypothetical bulls##t....


----------



## L0z

Me and Demessiah have the same car, where do you keep yours Demessiah?

I'm not bringing mine either...


----------



## jamman

Oh joy plonkers boyfriend has turned up another one for the "foe" list :lol:


----------



## L0z

Plonked boyfriend? Hope that wasn't directed at me Jamman!


----------



## jamman

L0z said:


> Plonked boyfriend? Hope that wasn't directed at me Jamman!


No Loz Dooooooh :lol:


----------



## L0z




----------



## redsilverblue

Bikerz said:


> Yeah no problem hun..... My laptop broke last night, but have a new one or fixed by then. You need a scan asap? Still around till sunday, then back to uni.


Happy to wait until October  What would I do without you, ha!


----------



## jamman

redsilverblue said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah no problem hun..... My laptop broke last night, but have a new one or fixed by then. You need a scan asap? Still around till sunday, then back to uni.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to wait until October  What would I do without you, ha!
Click to expand...

That's easy V I'd sneak in behind that good looking big footed student and do it for you :wink:


----------



## SuperRS

Barf

How cheesy does he wanna get :lol:


----------



## redsilverblue

jamman said:


> That's easy V I'd sneak in behind that good looking big footed student and do it for you :wink:


With some spanks as a bonus prize for me? :lol: :wink:


----------



## jamman

redsilverblue said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's easy V I'd sneak in behind that good looking big footed student and do it for you :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> With some spanks as a bonus prize for me? :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

Without a doubt V :wink:


----------



## Diveratt

jamman said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah no problem hun..... My laptop broke last night, but have a new one or fixed by then. You need a scan asap? Still around till sunday, then back to uni.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to wait until October  What would I do without you, ha!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's easy V I'd sneak in behind that good looking big footed student and do it for you :wink:
Click to expand...

That is just so wrong James


----------



## jamman

Why thank you Kev I aim to please...... 

Now back to my spanking practise :wink:


----------



## Mondo

Monkey mandatory I'm guessing, James. :wink:


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> Monkey mandatory I'm guessing, James. :wink:


BUSTED... Shit have I not turned off my web cam


----------



## Mondo

S'OK, I won't mention it to our fellow 'other Forum' members. :wink:


----------



## Diveratt

Mondo said:


> Monkey mandatory I'm guessing, James. :wink:


its the only hobby hes got since TTS took his car away to clean the seats


----------



## Gazzer

If the banter & slagging is anything to go by, it has all the makings of a fan dabby cunt of a day. Bunch of retarded dick waving mofo's. lol


----------



## redsilverblue

jamman said:


> BUSTED... Shit have I not turned off my web cam


Where's your N vs S signature, Munty?


----------



## Gazzer

redsilverblue said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> BUSTED... Shit have I not turned off my web cam
> 
> 
> 
> Where's your N vs S signature, Munty?
Click to expand...

How comes you get 180k for the legs and all I'm worth is 2 squid.


----------



## redsilverblue

Gazzer said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> BUSTED... Shit have I not turned off my web cam
> 
> 
> 
> Where's your N vs S signature, Munty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How comes you get 180k for the legs and all I'm worth is 2 squid.
Click to expand...

160k not 180k :lol:

For the green tin and the legs, Gazz :wink:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

After hearing about this from Mondo after he laid some rubber on me I'm up for this.

Guess I'm a southerner too. My 225's previous keeper (only had it a bit over six months ) said he'd had it "superchipped", so I guess its a stage 1. I'm still discovering stuff about it now, so what it's putting out'd be another thing to know...


----------



## bigsyd

Fooook it's been a bit damp here while I was in shagamuf    but never fear I am back so the sun will shine  8) 8) 8)


----------



## Gazzer

bigsyd said:


> Fooook it's been a bit damp here while I was in shagamuf    but never fear I am back so the sun will shine  8) 8) 8)


Welcome back home sig byd xx


----------



## Mondo

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> After hearing about this from Mondo after he laid some rubber on me I'm up for this...


Careful, mate; you'll start a(nother?) rumour. :wink:

Reckon it'll be a fun day, and interesting to see what our girls put out. So to speak.  PM E3YOB and get yerself a NvS footer.


----------



## Gazzer

Mondo said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> After hearing about this from Mondo after he laid some rubber on me I'm up for this...
> 
> 
> 
> Careful, mate; you'll start a(nother?) rumour. :wink:
> 
> Reckon it'll be a fun day, and interesting to see what our girls put out. So to speak.  PM E3YOB and get yerself a NvS footer.
Click to expand...

Mondy I didn't want to ask about the rubber comment so left it m8, your personal relations are none of my concern tbh lol


----------



## Mondo

Just don't burn my feckin' sausage, Gaz'.

Fnarr, fnarr... :roll:


----------



## Gazzer

Mondo said:


> Just don't burn my feckin' sausage, Gaz'.
> 
> Fnarr, fnarr... :roll:


Mond!!!! First it's rubber and now sausages? God have you know morals lol


----------



## Bikerz

jamman said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah no problem hun..... My laptop broke last night, but have a new one or fixed by then. You need a scan asap? Still around till sunday, then back to uni.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to wait until October  What would I do without you, ha!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's easy V I'd sneak in behind that good looking big footed student and do it for you :wink:
Click to expand...

  Not really that much of a student tho, up at 6am and working all the hours god send's , I dont drink or smoke and dont shag everything going, I understand what a days work is and I dont want a s*xo / C2 with teh loudest exhaust / body kit the world has ever seen!

Other then that.... Yeap Im a student (well of of Monday :wink: )


----------



## Jakalus

I'm excited about this and i'm not even going!! There had better be decent forum coverage of how the day unfolds! 

Firmly suppporting the destruction of SuperRS & his disciples :lol:


----------



## shurcomb

Yep count me in for this one. 
I enjoyed it last year despite my TT having a fuel leak and putting up a poor power graph. So hopefully I can have my eye on the most improved for this year, provided the leak has been fully fixed :-?

According to the OS centre of UK and me living in the Midlands it still makes me a Southerner! So I guess you can add another stage 1 Southerner to the list,

Cheers,
Stuart

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diveratt

shurcomb said:


> Yep count me in for this one.
> I enjoyed it last year despite my TT having a fuel leak and putting up a poor power graph. So hopefully I can have my eye on the most improved for this year, provided the leak has been fully fixed :-?
> 
> According to the OS centre of UK and me living in the Midlands it still makes me a Southerner! So I guess you can add another stage 1 Southerner to the list,
> 
> Cheers,
> Stuart
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Another One for the south looks like I'm going to have to get some more winners medals 

What was your Reg Stuart? So I can check you numbers from last year


----------



## RudeBadger

Am going for dyno session and map tweak on monday am I supposed to keep the results to myself.... good or bad???


----------



## Diveratt

RudeBadger said:


> Am going for dyno session and map tweak on monday am I supposed to keep the results to myself.... good or bad???


Up to you it's 20 days away I can't even remember what I had for breakfast these days


----------



## RudeBadger

cool..... if its rubbish I'll post it up.... if its good I'll knock some off and post up..... bandit style !!


----------



## Mondo

Mate, if it's rubbish just make up the numbers and say you're pleased with the results no matter what the facts/others say. :wink:


----------



## RudeBadger

besides..... my pink and purple cable ties add at least 5-10bhp


----------



## Gazzer

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=290798 i know i keep on about it, but can all new peeps coming vote for what food they want if any. kev i will get a firm number off of you prior to ordering the meat for the day. any kids coming this year? or special needs that will need sorting. kevin what about drinks as they didn't give a hoot as i recall last year......want me to bring a kettle also m8 and a couple of cartons of milk?

i'll bet you have had no feedback from dirk at powerstation of l8 bud.


----------



## redsilverblue

Gazzer said:


> or special needs that will need sorting
> 
> i'll bet you have had no feedback from dirk at powerstation of l8 bud.


Ribs :wink:

I've still got Dirk's screw driver that was left in my car after removing the side panel :roll: Must bring it back this year


----------



## SuperRS

Jakalus said:


> I'm excited about this and i'm not even going!! There had better be decent forum coverage of how the day unfolds!
> 
> Firmly suppporting the destruction of SuperRS & his disciples :lol:


Not gonna happen 

As for the lads, they have 911 turbos and GTRs.


----------



## Mondo

SuperRS said:


> ...As for the lads, they have 911 turbos and GTRs.


And when you're not in GT5, back in the real world, what do they have? :wink:


----------



## OeTT

Gazzer said:


> are there any special needs that will need sorting?.


Didn't know Ant was coming


----------



## SuperRS

Mondo said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...As for the lads, they have 911 turbos and GTRs.
> 
> 
> 
> And when you're not in GT5, back in the real world, what do they have? :wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## Mondo

Q: And when you're not in GT5, back in the real world, what do they have?
A: Photoshop and a large selection of clip-art.


----------



## SuperRS

GT5 sucks theres no TTRS in the game. 

I think our private car club will be going home with some more trophies


----------



## Mondo

Woof!

If an R8 had rear seats and I had 100 large I'd get one tomorrow. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Gazzer

redsilverblue said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> or special needs that will need sorting
> 
> i'll bet you have had no feedback from dirk at powerstation of l8 bud.
> 
> 
> 
> Ribs :wink:
> 
> I've still got Dirk's screw driver that was left in my car after removing the side panel :roll: Must bring it back this year
Click to expand...

yes yes yes ok...........i know you want ribs hun lol


----------



## RudeBadger

SuperRS said:


> GT5 sucks theres no TTRS in the game.
> 
> I think our private car club will be going home with some more trophies


is 3 or 4 cars a club or a ensemble??


----------



## L0z

Trio or quartet...


----------



## SuperRS

There's 35 of us!


----------



## Gazzer

big white hunter walking through the jungle spots a massive dead bull elephant on the floor.........by it's side is a little pygmy. hunter looks around and then says to the pygmy (did you do that?) yeah says the pygmy.

hunter scratches his head and then asks how did you do that then...........my club says the pygmy.
your club? yeah says the pygmy.......
how bigs your club then asks the hunter?
Pygmy answers theres 35 of us in it........ :lol: :lol:


----------



## Duggy

Have we got start time for this event yet, or have I missed it somewhere? :?


----------



## Gazzer

Duggy said:


> Have we got start time for this event yet, or have I missed it somewhere? :?


will be 9am Duggy


----------



## RudeBadger

Gazzer said:


> big white hunter walking through the jungle spots a massive dead bull elephant on the floor.........by it's side is a little pygmy. hunter looks around and then says to the pygmy (did you do that?) yeah says the pygmy.
> 
> hunter scratches his head and then asks how did you do that then...........my club says the pygmy.
> your club? yeah says the pygmy.......
> how bigs your club then asks the hunter?
> Pygmy answers theres 35 of us in it........ :lol: :lol:


lol


----------



## RudeBadger

SuperRS said:


> There's 35 of us!


thats more an army then


----------



## L0z

Or dance troop?


----------



## SuperRS

Gazzer said:


> big white hunter walking through the jungle spots a massive dead bull elephant on the floor.........by it's side is a little pygmy. hunter looks around and then says to the pygmy (did you do that?) yeah says the pygmy.
> 
> hunter scratches his head and then asks how did you do that then...........my club says the pygmy.
> your club? yeah says the pygmy.......
> how bigs your club then asks the hunter?
> Pygmy answers theres 35 of us in it........ :lol: :lol:


Lol that is actually brill. you get a free pass


----------



## RudeBadger

SuperRS said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> big white hunter walking through the jungle spots a massive dead bull elephant on the floor.........by it's side is a little pygmy. hunter looks around and then says to the pygmy (did you do that?) yeah says the pygmy.
> 
> hunter scratches his head and then asks how did you do that then...........my club says the pygmy.
> your club? yeah says the pygmy.......
> how bigs your club then asks the hunter?
> Pygmy answers theres 35 of us in it........ :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol that is actually brill. you get a free pass
Click to expand...

free pass??? to what ??


----------



## Gazzer

i was told that joke by an old guy in the pub one night over 30 years ago while i was waiting for a lass to turn up.....tickled me then and 35 brought it right back.


----------



## Diveratt

Duggy said:


> Have we got start time for this event yet, or have I missed it somewhere? :?


I would not worry too much about turning up dead on 9, if it's any thing like last time the first 3 or 4 cars took over an hour then they started getting the runs set up a lot quicker. It's only one power run per car so it does not take to long, mind you if every one turns up we will have twice as many cars running as last year


----------



## jamman

The way I see it Kev if theres going to be a lot more peeps maybe run as people have signed up to it.

I'm not at all interested in seeing the non Audis so I can get off home :wink:


----------



## Duggy

Diveratt said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have we got start time for this event yet, or have I missed it somewhere? :?
> 
> 
> 
> I would not worry too much about turning up dead on 9, if it's any thing like last time the first 3 or 4 cars took over an hour then they started getting the runs set up a lot quicker. It's only one power run per car so it does not take to long, mind you if every one turns up we will have twice as many cars running as last year
Click to expand...

I'm quite local, so not too much of a drive for me, only about 20 mins


----------



## Diveratt

jamman said:


> The way I see it Kev if theres going to be a lot more peeps maybe run as people have signed up to it.
> 
> I'm not at all interested in seeing the non Audis so I can get off home :wink:


When I talked them a while ago and the plan was to run all the TT mk1s first so the don't have to keep changing the rollers, I'm not sure how much different the Mk 2 is but it may be that the TT that shall not be named has to run last after all the Mk 1s that should keep us in suspense  I would plan for the guys that are staying over and getting there first ting run first anyway and others can run as they turn up.


----------



## jamman

Seems like a plan Kev :wink:


----------



## dbbloke

Is there a limit on the people who can run. I guess you need know in advance for food etc?
If I can sort out my starting and misfire and get rid of any boost leaks I'd be interested to see how accurate the Dyno is. Hopefully that'll be soon so I can confirm. I guess I'm a southerner, but I sort of live everwhere.

Personally I always thought a northerner was classified as north of Watford, not somewhere around Leicester.

Edit, forgot to ask. If it's a wet day (likely in the UK) and people have wet / dirty tyres won't it put grease on the rollers? I know abroad they don't let you run on dynos unless it's a nice sunny or at least dry day.


----------



## OeTT

jamman said:


> Seems like a plan Kev :wink:


Not sure it seems at all likely that those of us have spent the evening talking boll*cks, eating curry and downing a few jars, will be up showered breakfasted and ready to rock by 9


----------



## jamman

OeTT said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like a plan Kev :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure it seems at all likely that those of us have spent the evening talking boll*cks, eating curry and downing a few jars, will be up showered breakfasted and ready to rock by 9
Click to expand...

A few jars...........

Trust me we will all be up it's a macho thing (plus think they boot you out at 10 anyway) :wink:


----------



## Matt B

Highly likely to be in a BMW and not running the TT [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## E3 YOB

Matt B said:


> Highly likely to be in a BMW and not running the TT [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Likely I will be in the other car too [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Matt B

E3 YOB said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Highly likely to be in a BMW and not running the TT [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Likely I will be in the other car too [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

No sympathy for you Frase, at least your other car is a sports car


----------



## E3 YOB

Matt B said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Highly likely to be in a BMW and not running the TT [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Likely I will be in the other car too [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No sympathy for you Frase, at least your other car is a sports car
Click to expand...

It's like Jenna Jameson stepping in because Jenaveve Jolie can't make it :lol:


----------



## RudeBadger

No sympathy for you Frase, at least your other car is a sports car [/quote]

It's like Jenna Jameson stepping in because Jenaveve Jolie can't make it :lol:[/quote]

now that i'd like to get involved in :twisted:


----------



## Diveratt

The big turbo boys are pulling out hope the're not being frightened off the the RS :roll:


----------



## neilc

Diveratt said:


> The big turbo boys are pulling out hope the're not being frightened off the the RS :roll:


Or afraid of a BT slaying standard V6 :lol: :wink:


----------



## PeTTe-N

neilc said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> The big turbo boys are pulling out hope the're not being frightened off the the RS :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Or afraid of a BT slaying *standard* V6 :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

Standard?? :lol:


----------



## neilc

PeTTe-N said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> The big turbo boys are pulling out hope the're not being frightened off the the RS :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Or afraid of a BT slaying *standard* V6 :lol: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standard?? :lol:
Click to expand...

Meant a standard engine. :wink:

Other than the stage 2 map , exhaust and induction kit


----------



## Matt B

Diveratt said:


> The big turbo boys are pulling out hope the're not being frightened off the the RS :roll:


Errrr, no. My engine is in about a zillion pieces. Hopefully the oil squirter issue is now resolved and it can start to go back together - however 500-800 miles of running in plus mapping is wishful thinking it will all happen before the RR day.

Matt


----------



## Diveratt

Matt B said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> The big turbo boys are pulling out hope the're not being frightened off the the RS :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Errrr, no. My engine is in about a zillion pieces. Hopefully the oil squirter issue is now resolved and it can start to go back together - however 500-800 miles of running in plus mapping is wishful thinking it will all happen before the RR day.
> 
> Matt
Click to expand...

You can't use running in as an excuse Steve did that one last year  and you really need to take a look at this it will make you think http://www.mototuneusa.com/break_in_secrets.htm runn it in and map it at the same time


----------



## V6RUL

Maybe Matt will run it in this way now..we will see
Steve


----------



## SuperRS

BT guys dropping like flys in the face of stiff competition


----------



## merlin c

I have though long and hard about this since last weekend guys but I have to withdraw from the event due to personal problems that will require my full attention in my spare time for several weeks to come. Sorry about this, I am gutted but I know I have made the right decision, well time will tell. Any payments due I will gladly cough up, thanks to everyone, sorry Gazzer, no JayJay to eat all your burnt burgers mate :lol:


----------



## RudeBadger

thats a shame buddy but totally understand


----------



## Diveratt

merlin c said:


> I have though long and hard about this since last weekend guys but I have to withdraw from the event due to personal problems that will require my full attention in my spare time for several weeks to come. Sorry about this, I am gutted but I know I have made the right decision, well time will tell. Any payments due I will gladly cough up, thanks to everyone, sorry Gazzer, no JayJay to eat all your burnt burgers mate :lol:


Sorry to hear that Merlin you'll be missed and not just by Gazzer


----------



## Duggy

merlin c said:


> I have though long and hard about this since last weekend guys but I have to withdraw from the event due to personal problems that will require my full attention in my spare time for several weeks to come. Sorry about this, I am gutted but I know I have made the right decision, well time will tell. Any payments due I will gladly cough up, thanks to everyone, sorry Gazzer, no JayJay to eat all your burnt burgers mate :lol:


That's a shame, I was looking forward to meeting someone local to me. Hope you get everything sorted


----------



## Gazzer

merlin c said:


> I have though long and hard about this since last weekend guys but I have to withdraw from the event due to personal problems that will require my full attention in my spare time for several weeks to come. Sorry about this, I am gutted but I know I have made the right decision, well time will tell. Any payments due I will gladly cough up, thanks to everyone, sorry Gazzer, no JayJay to eat all your burnt burgers mate :lol:


i did notice you had been posting a lot less of late bud, hope it isnt too bad and you are able to help/sort it bud. atb gazz


----------



## Guzi

Hope you're ok Merlin.

Can i add my name to the list please? On team North, Stage 1, 180

My mate and his 10yr old son are coming with me if that's ok.

Gazzer can i order the foodies


----------



## redsilverblue

Duggy said:


> That's a shame, I was looking forward to meeting someone local to me. Hope you get everything sorted


I'm very local to you on weekdays. I work in 'Deadbury' 

Merlin, hope all is ok


----------



## Duggy

redsilverblue said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a shame, I was looking forward to meeting someone local to me. Hope you get everything sorted
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very local to you on weekdays. I work in 'Deadbury'
> 
> Merlin, hope all is ok
Click to expand...

Just done a search on Deadbury and can't find it 

So much for me being a local... :lol:

Where abouts is it?

John


----------



## merlin c

Duggy said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a shame, I was looking forward to meeting someone local to me. Hope you get everything sorted
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very local to you on weekdays. I work in 'Deadbury'
> 
> Merlin, hope all is ok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just done a search on Deadbury and can't find it
> 
> So much for me being a local... :lol:
> 
> Where abouts is it?
> 
> John
Click to expand...

'Deadbury' aka Ledbury maybe?? :lol: :lol: :lol: you did not really ask that question! 'where is it' brilliant, I needed that, thanks John... [smiley=thumbsup.gif] :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## merlin c

redsilverblue said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a shame, I was looking forward to meeting someone local to me. Hope you get everything sorted
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very local to you on weekdays. I work in 'Deadbury'
> 
> Merlin, hope all is ok
Click to expand...

Thanks, things will work out but maybe not as I like, but I am a tough old dog who will prevail...... [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## merlin c

Guzi said:


> Hope you're ok Merlin.
> 
> Can i add my name to the list please? On team North, Stage 1, 180
> 
> My mate and his 10yr old son are coming with me if that's ok.
> 
> Gazzer can i order the foodies


Thanks Guzi [smiley=thumbsup.gif] , but could you wait until by space is cold...WOW!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guzi

:wink:

Diveratt and Gazzer can you confirm my place is ok, im off on holiday on wednesday (The Algarve)   and want to let my mate and son know its on for when i get back.


----------



## redsilverblue

merlin c said:


> 'Deadbury' aka Ledbury maybe?? :lol: :lol: :lol: you did not really ask that question! 'where is it' brilliant, I needed that, thanks John... [smiley=thumbsup.gif] :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ha yes! :lol: Didn't mean to troll, it just happened :lol: We had a PM conversation yesterday so he knows now where Deadbury is


----------



## merlin c

redsilverblue said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Deadbury' aka Ledbury maybe?? :lol: :lol: :lol: you did not really ask that question! 'where is it' brilliant, I needed that, thanks John... [smiley=thumbsup.gif] :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha yes! :lol: Didn't mean to troll, it just happened :lol: We had a PM conversation yesterday so he knows now where Deadbury is
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Duggy

merlin c said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Deadbury' aka Ledbury maybe?? :lol: :lol: :lol: you did not really ask that question! 'where is it' brilliant, I needed that, thanks John... [smiley=thumbsup.gif] :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha yes! :lol: Didn't mean to troll, it just happened :lol: We had a PM conversation yesterday so he knows now where Deadbury is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

It was late, I was tired, etc, etc... Ok I just had my thick head on 

Glad I gave you a laugh mate, it made me chuckle when the obvious was stated :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

Guzi said:


> Hope you're ok Merlin.
> 
> Can i add my name to the list please? On team North, Stage 1, 180
> 
> My mate and his 10yr old son are coming with me if that's ok.
> 
> Gazzer can i order the foodies


viewtopic.php?f=3&t=290798 Guzi you can book the food here bud....along with anyone else who is coming along. i will be ordering the meat this friday before i go to ADI so please book or risk losing out.


----------



## SuperRS

it is with my deepest regrets that I have to pull out of this event. The stress is too much for me! :?


----------



## jamman

Guzi said:


> :wink:
> 
> Diveratt and Gazzer can you confirm my place is ok, im off on holiday on wednesday (The Algarve)   and want to let my mate and son know its on for when i get back.


Check page one Tiger you are on there, have a great holiday :mrgreen:


----------



## Mondo

SuperRS said:


> it is with my deepest regrets that I have to pull out of this event. The stress is too much for me! :?


Performance anxiety methinks. It can affect anyone. Apparently... :roll:


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is with my deepest regrets that I have to pull out of this event. The stress is too much for me! :?
> 
> 
> 
> Performance anxiety methinks. It can affect anyone. Apparently... :roll:
Click to expand...

Oi FB don't be quoting the little wanabeeee gangster it's the only time I have to see his posts :wink:

You got those calipers yet ?


----------



## SuperRS

Mondo said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is with my deepest regrets that I have to pull out of this event. The stress is too much for me! :?
> 
> 
> 
> Performance anxiety methinks. It can affect anyone. Apparently... :roll:
Click to expand...

TBH im just scared stiff of coming face to face with the angry man they call jamman :lol:


----------



## Matt B

SIDEKICKS: Any non TT running

1. . Carl Waldrom - Audi A4 diesel
2. . Caney - Audi S5
3. . Swompy - VW Corrado 24v
4. . Matt B - Yellabelly
5. . E3 YOB - Yellabelly

Whats this shit you cheeky swine


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> SIDEKICKS: Any non TT running
> 
> 1. . Carl Waldrom - Audi A4 diesel
> 2. . Caney - Audi S5
> 3. . Swompy - VW Corrado 24v
> 4. . Matt B - Yellabelly
> 5. . E3 YOB - Yellabelly
> 
> Whats this shit you cheeky swine


I think this is very unfair on both Frase and Matt it's not as if they didn't run their Mk1s last year is it :wink: :lol:


----------



## Mondo

Soz, DB; didn't realise that's how the Friend/Foe thing worked. 

Ordered, being delivered, should show up tomorrow, apparently.  Then gotta get them back to Blighty... :?


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> SIDEKICKS: Any non TT running
> 
> 1. . Carl Waldrom - Audi A4 diesel
> 2. . Caney - Audi S5
> 3. . Swompy - VW Corrado 24v
> 4. . Matt B - yet another excuse D-
> 5. . E3 YOB - pisspoor excuse again E-
> 
> Whats this shit you cheeky swine
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is very unfair on both Frase and Matt it's not as if they didn't run their Mk1s last year is it :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

corrected it for you bud


----------



## Diveratt

I wondered how long it would take to notice


----------



## Diveratt

SuperRS said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is with my deepest regrets that I have to pull out of this event. The stress is too much for me! :?
> 
> 
> 
> Performance anxiety methinks. It can affect anyone. Apparently... :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TBH im just scared stiff of coming face to face with the angry man they call jamman :lol:
Click to expand...

Chances are he's just going to hunt you down anyway


----------



## V6RUL

TBH im just scared stiff of coming face to face with the angry man they call jamman :lol:[/quote]

Chances are he's just going to hunt you down anyway [/quote]

Under performing is something your BF is worried about too..
Steve


----------



## Matt B

jamman said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> SIDEKICKS: Any non TT running
> 
> 1. . Carl Waldrom - Audi A4 diesel
> 2. . Caney - Audi S5
> 3. . Swompy - VW Corrado 24v
> 4. . Matt B - Yellabelly
> 5. . E3 YOB - Yellabelly
> 
> Whats this shit you cheeky swine
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is very unfair on both Frase and Matt it's not as if they didn't run their Mk1s last year is it :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

Its so easy to go off someone you know lol


----------



## Gazzer

thank god he missed my editing lol


----------



## Diveratt

Gazzer said:


> thank god he missed my editing lol


Best not mention the special chicken burger


----------



## Gazzer

Diveratt said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank god he missed my editing lol
> 
> 
> 
> Best not mention the special chicken burger
Click to expand...

shhhhhhhhhhhhh kev............that is the named yellow belly special. short name the pussy


----------



## SuperRS

Diveratt said:


> Chances are he's just going to hunt you down anyway


It wouldnt be a fair match up on both counts :lol: :roll:

You guys have been spared from the wrath of my racespec engine for this year anyhow.

Hope you guys have a gd time without me


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> SIDEKICKS: Any non TT running
> 
> 1. . Carl Waldrom - Audi A4 diesel
> 2. . Caney - Audi S5
> 3. . Swompy - VW Corrado 24v
> 4. . Matt B - Yellabelly
> 5. . E3 YOB - Yellabelly
> 
> Whats this shit you cheeky swine
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is very unfair on both Frase and Matt it's not as if they didn't run their Mk1s last year is it :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

Least I showed up...I did organise the event, so I guess it would be poor if I hadn't made it.
I'll see if I can wack a supercharger on the 911 before the 20th  Sadly I have been looking at doing this :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

Kevin, orders on food now closed bud and i have confirmed numbers of 25 according to your list, so i will allow for 30 max and leave it as that ok.
any difference please ring me as i am in and out today but placing the order with lanes butchers of cheltenham (award winning meat) thanks gazz


----------



## Diveratt

That is about right Gazz it will depend on how any I can upset between now and next Saturday. Pity Less than Super RS is not coming now


----------



## Diveratt

Gazzer said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank god he missed my editing lol
> 
> 
> 
> Best not mention the special chicken burger
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shhhhhhhhhhhhh kev............that is the named yellow belly special. short name the pussy
Click to expand...

A pussy burger is just so wrong


----------



## Diveratt

E3 YOB said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> SIDEKICKS: Any non TT running
> 
> 1. . Carl Waldrom - Audi A4 diesel
> 2. . Caney - Audi S5
> 3. . Swompy - VW Corrado 24v
> 4. . Matt B - Yellabelly
> 5. . E3 YOB - Yellabelly
> 
> Whats this shit you cheeky swine
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is very unfair on both Frase and Matt it's not as if they didn't run their Mk1s last year is it :wink: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Least I showed up...I did organise the event, so I guess it would be poor if I hadn't made it.
> I'll see if I can wack a supercharger on the 911 before the 20th  Sadly I have been looking at doing this :lol:
Click to expand...

And a very good event it was too, With luck this year will be as much fun


----------



## Mondo

Diveratt said:


> A pussy burger is just so wrong


Could be worse; could be 'fur'. :roll:


----------



## OeTT

Don't worry if there's any spare I'll eat it


----------



## Duggy

OeTT said:


> Don't worry if there's any spare I'll eat it


Ditto :wink:


----------



## Gazzer

todays adi meet i find out a good few havn't even ordered food..........derrrrrrrr so i will be bring some extras along just incase others that havn't ordered do want food.


----------



## holliett

Gazzer said:


> todays adi meet i find out a good few havn't even ordered food..........derrrrrrrr so i will be bring some extras along just incase others that havn't ordered do want food.


 whoopsie!


----------



## TTSPORT666

holliett said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> todays adi meet i find out a good few havn't even ordered food..........derrrrrrrr so i will be bring some extras along just incase others that havn't ordered do want food.
> 
> 
> 
> whoopsie!
Click to expand...

Hey Hollie you playing god.... loaves and fishes... 

Tried to say hello today but you had loads of ugly men around you asking questions... :lol: just jesting Your car looked stunning again... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Damien.


----------



## V6RUL

I must admit that Hollie was sat in Janice today and she had a go at blipping the throttle
Steve


----------



## holliett

TTSPORT666 said:


> holliett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> todays adi meet i find out a good few havn't even ordered food..........derrrrrrrr so i will be bring some extras along just incase others that havn't ordered do want food.
> 
> 
> 
> whoopsie!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Hollie you playing god.... loaves and fishes...
> 
> Tried to say hello today but you had loads of ugly men around you asking questions... :lol: just jesting Your car looked stunning again... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Hehe yeah cutting it close! Lol aw sorry ! You going to the RR?

Yes I did have a lil blip and it sounded immense!


----------



## TTSPORT666

Yes i am Hollie, see you there.....don't go getting any ideas of going to the V6 dark side now... [smiley=devil.gif] :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Gazzer

Hollie is a rebel guys and lusting over her errrrrrr curves on the car or otherwise will get you nowhere Damien..........she is a Gloucestershire girl and proud of it!!! she is rough tough and like ezil bog roll takes no sheit.
see you all at next weeks gig.


----------



## holliett

Haha thanks gazzer! I am a bit rough round the edges ( as the language that pops out proves :/ ) but wouldn't change for the world!  hehe see u all Saturday!

Damien the only way I'd convert to the dark side was if it was turbo'd! But my baby's not going anywhere!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

ISSUES !!!

think it was "wallsendmag" who said mine sounded abit sick on the straight.. and just to confirm yes there is issues. Hoopeing it's nothing serious, as i'm going to have a poke about tomorrow night (tues) to see if i can find the issue.. ARGH !!!

I will be there and will run.. but i'm hoping i can sort it... if not it'll be a limp on the rollers but it will still run...

Shame this is so close to ADI no time to really fix if it's anything major !!!.


----------



## neilc

Mondo said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> A pussy burger is just so wrong
> 
> 
> 
> Could be worse; could be 'fur'. :roll:
Click to expand...

What type of bun does that burger go in :?:


----------



## Mondo

Not sure, but bound to be finger-lickin' good... :wink:


----------



## neilc

Mondo said:


> Not sure, but bound to be finger-lickin' good... :wink:


Thats put me off KFC for life :lol:


----------



## Mondo

Good! Vile stuff.


----------



## jamman

Looking forward to this a lot.

Cutting it very fine having the car there 100% as Wak and Neil will agree but if it's only 90% then so be it will be a laugh all the same.


----------



## Mondo

James, I hear you and your boyfriend/cousin/Norfolk Nancy Boy Neil are sharing digs the night before in Tewkesbury. Let's hope you're not too tired to put in a good performance on the day. :-*

Mind you, I'm hoping to convoy over with Double D Damien so I can't talk. [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> James, I hear you and your boyfriend/cousin/Norfolk Nancy Boy Neil are sharing digs the night before in Tewkesbury. Let's hope you're not too tired to put in a good performance on the day. :-*
> 
> Mind you, I'm hoping to convoy over with Double D Damien so I can't talk. [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


 :lol: :lol: :lol: funny birdie :wink:

Think I'm taking Neil down to hopefully collect his S3 and drop off somewhere in Staines Ayyyyyeeeeee on the Friday luchtime to find this bloody leak


----------



## Mondo

Yeah, I heard that too DB. Think the leak has been found.

Cousin Neil won't like it... :?


----------



## Duggy

Got back from my course today, cleared my fault code, took the TT out for a blast and it hasn't come back  

Then looked in the shed and think there is no way I'm gonna get my milltek, black rear valance and B5 3" tip fitted by Saturday


----------



## RudeBadger

Duggy said:


> Got back from my course today, cleared my fault code, took the TT out for a blast and it hasn't come back
> 
> Then looked in the shed and think there is no way I'm gonna get my milltek, black rear valance and B5 3" tip fitted by Saturday


be strong grass hopper.... get some else to do the Miltek... valance an hour and B5 3" oh bugger..... 10 hours :lol: :lol:


----------



## Duggy

RudeBadger said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got back from my course today, cleared my fault code, took the TT out for a blast and it hasn't come back
> 
> Then looked in the shed and think there is no way I'm gonna get my milltek, black rear valance and B5 3" tip fitted by Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> be strong grass hopper.... get some else to do the Miltek... valance an hour and B5 3" oh bugger..... 10 hours :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Need the car for work this week Chris, as the Bora is in for a clutch

Valance will take more than an hour, as its still work in progress with paint, but hopefully will be on by Saturday, weather permitting, should give be an extra 10bhp... :lol:


----------



## RudeBadger

Duggy said:


> RudeBadger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got back from my course today, cleared my fault code, took the TT out for a blast and it hasn't come back
> 
> Then looked in the shed and think there is no way I'm gonna get my milltek, black rear valance and B5 3" tip fitted by Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> be strong grass hopper.... get some else to do the Miltek... valance an hour and B5 3" oh bugger..... 10 hours :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Need the car for work this week Chris, as the Bora is in for a clutch
> 
> Valance will take more than an hour, as its still work in progress with paint, but hopefully will be on by Saturday, weather permitting, should give be an extra 10bhp... :lol:
Click to expand...

and the rest mate ! forgot about paint etc..... lunchtime would see the miltek on :roll:


----------



## Duggy

What's lunchtime??? :roll:


----------



## Duggy

I'm getting there, albeit slowly


----------



## neilc

Mondo said:


> Yeah, I heard that too DB. Think the leak has been found.
> 
> Cousin Neil won't like it... :?


GRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## neilc

Hey Kevin , as mentioned above really not sure what car I will be in at the moment as TSR are working on the S3 this week so may use this event to collect it as they are not far from Powerstation. If they dont finish it on time then I will still bring the V6.

Either way I will run one of them 

Cheers

Neil


----------



## Diveratt

neilc said:


> Hey Kevin , as mentioned above really not sure what car I will be in at the moment as TSR are working on the S3 this week so may use this event to collect it as they are not far from Powerstation. If they dont finish it on time then I will still bring the V6.
> 
> Either way I will run one of them
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Neil


Thanks for that Neil. Fingers crossed they. Will get it finished


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Thanks for all the concerns :wink:

Looks like i've resolved the issue with mine for now :? and i'll see you all on SAT.

Any northwesters heading down in the morning?


----------



## Matt B

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Thanks for all the concerns :wink:
> 
> Looks like i've resolved the issue with mine for now :? and i'll see you all on SAT.
> 
> Any northwesters heading down in the morning?


I think me and Lee are heading down Friday night for a drink


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the concerns :wink:
> 
> Looks like i've resolved the issue with mine for now :? and i'll see you all on SAT.
> 
> Any northwesters heading down in the morning?
> 
> 
> 
> I think me and Lee are heading down Friday night for a drink
Click to expand...

That's good news Matt myself and Neil will be there later once I've finished being a taxi to pick his shed up from TSR miles and miles away  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mondo

James, do you count as a Norvern Monkey, or are you - like me - a Southern S#ite?

(if I remember my Lock, Stock terms correctly)


----------



## V6RUL

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Thanks for all the concerns :wink:
> 
> Looks like i've resolved the issue with mine for now :? and i'll see you all on SAT.
> 
> Any northwesters heading down in the morning?


Me..I will pm ya
Steve


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> James, do you count as a Norvern Monkey, or are you - like me - a Southern S#ite?
> 
> (if I remember my Lock, Stock terms correctly)


I was Southern last time so I thought I would be Northern this time no one seems to have noticed :lol:


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the concerns :wink:
> 
> Looks like i've resolved the issue with mine for now :? and i'll see you all on SAT.
> 
> Any northwesters heading down in the morning?
> 
> 
> 
> I think me and Lee are heading down Friday night for a drink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's good news Matt myself and Neil will be there later once I've finished being a taxi to pick his shed up from TSR miles and miles away  :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

GRRRRRRRRR


----------



## jamman

:lol: :lol:

Taxi.... 416 miles

http://www.bing.com/maps/#Y3A9NTEuMzMxM ... B+MH4wfg==


----------



## Matt B

jamman said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the concerns :wink:
> 
> Looks like i've resolved the issue with mine for now :? and i'll see you all on SAT.
> 
> Any northwesters heading down in the morning?
> 
> 
> 
> I think me and Lee are heading down Friday night for a drink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's good news Matt myself and Neil will be there later once I've finished being a taxi to pick his shed up from TSR miles and miles away  :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Checked out the hotel. all booked up


----------



## Mondo

Bums. :?

Got a little southern convoy on the go, if Damien can stop glooping over coilovers and PM ME BACK! 

Quite looking forward to this, probably 30% for the RR figures and 70% for the craic.


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> Got a little southern convoy on the go, if Damien can stop glooping over coilovers and PM ME BACK!


You are aware that my brother Damien is late for every event/meet known EVER  :lol:


----------



## Mondo

I am now. Might just be me & the Great One, then.

D, the clock is ticking.


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a little southern convoy on the go, if Damien can stop glooping over coilovers and PM ME BACK!
> 
> 
> 
> You are aware that my brother Damien is late for every event/meet known EVER  :lol:
Click to expand...

Yep I will never forget him turning up at GTI international this year at 1500PM :lol: :lol:


----------



## Duggy

neilc said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a little southern convoy on the go, if Damien can stop glooping over coilovers and PM ME BACK!
> 
> 
> 
> You are aware that my brother Damien is late for every event/meet known EVER  :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep I will never forget him turning up at GTI international this year at 1500PM :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Better than 1500 RPM :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Matt B said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the concerns :wink:
> 
> Looks like i've resolved the issue with mine for now :? and i'll see you all on SAT.
> 
> Any northwesters heading down in the morning?
> 
> 
> 
> I think me and Lee are heading down Friday night for a drink
Click to expand...

Cool i'll be down Friday also


----------



## dbbloke

Clearly too good of a day out to miss, sorry for the late notice but the car now _seems _to start & fire OK or at least better.
Put me down as South, Stage 2 (I guess?) for the RR.

Hoping to find a small boost leak in the next few days so as not to let the team down _too_ much.
Also, didn't have time to vote on the burgers but hoping to get one of the extra 5 or do i need BYO.

Convoy from the Sussex region anyone?


----------



## Diveratt

dbbloke said:


> Clearly too good of a day out to miss, sorry for the late notice but the car now _seems _to start & fire OK or at least better.
> Put me down as South, Stage 2 (I guess?) for the RR.
> 
> Hoping to find a small boost leak in the next few days so as not to let the team down _too_ much.
> Also, didn't have time to vote on the burgers but hoping to get one of the extra 5 or do i need BYO.
> 
> Convoy from the Sussex region anyone?


Hi DB well I spose it's never to late  I'll stick you down look forward to seeing you.


----------



## Gazzer

will stick some extras in for the grub..........have no fears


----------



## VSPURS

Unfortunately, my car isnt going to be ready to run on Saturday.
Jabba have been working to have the car finished for some time now and every time it looks as though its ready, something else crops up, not to mention that I still have to get it MOT'd.
I'm gutted as I've missed way too many events this year, and this was one that I was very keen to attend.
I'll be looking out for the results on the Sat evening and hope to meet up with you all again at some point soon.
Have a great day!
:?


----------



## V6RUL

Sorry to hear that Steve, I'm currently nursing a few issues but I'm going to limp down.
Steve


----------



## VSPURS

V6RUL said:


> Sorry to hear that Steve, I'm currently nursing a few issues but I'm going to limp down.
> Steve


I'd be there if I could even if the car was running on a single cylinder, but it just wont be ready for me to collect, and like I say, it needs an MOT too so not keen on driving it 300 miles without one, even if I could pick it up tomorrow night.

Launch Control is done (I have a video of this I'll post in due course), and a few other bits and bobs, but the final tuning isnt quite finished.

I'll have to settle for watching Spurs v Chelski instead.


----------



## jamman

Gutted Steve your car is always mental/a highlight


----------



## Diveratt

VSPURS said:


> Unfortunately, my car isnt going to be ready to run on Saturday.
> Jabba have been working to have the car finished for some time now and every time it looks as though its ready, something else crops up, not to mention that I still have to get it MOT'd.
> I'm gutted as I've missed way too many events this year, and this was one that I was very keen to attend.
> I'll be looking out for the results on the Sat evening and hope to meet up with you all again at some point soon.
> Have a great day!
> :?


That's really bad news Steve, that really is going make it a lottery for the RR Shootout winner.

The only thing I'm sure about is its not going to be me


----------



## jamman

Diveratt said:


> That's really bad news Steve, that really is going make it a lottery for the RR Shootout winner.
> 
> The only thing I'm sure about is its not going to be me


No it isn't :wink:


----------



## Diveratt

jamman said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's really bad news Steve, that really is going make it a lottery for the RR Shootout winner.
> 
> The only thing I'm sure about is its not going to be me
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't :wink:
Click to expand...

Not going to be you after that comment


----------



## RudeBadger

reading this has just reminded me to get new battery's for the camera, oh and clean the car.... oh and get some fuel !!

Just to get one excuse out of the way, I am currently running on my original pretty tatty RS4 alloys as they are now my official winter wheels and its errrrrrr winter :?


----------



## jamman

Diveratt said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's really bad news Steve, that really is going make it a lottery for the RR Shootout winner.
> 
> The only thing I'm sure about is its not going to be me
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not going to be you after that comment
Click to expand...

You know me Kev never in the running if it was for hot air/bullshit I'd walk it.

I would be very happy hitting what I did last year but a) the RR was over generous that day and b) i got a boost leak  so c) around 330-335 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## RudeBadger

im looking for around 180 so anymore is a bonus  im all about torque 

its gunna be great to put some names to faces, am really looking forward to it !!


----------



## jamman

RudeBadger said:


> im looking for around 180 so anymore is a bonus  im all about torque
> 
> its gunna be great to put some names to faces, am really looking forward to it !!


Badge your not allowed to bullshit so be serious or you go on the naughty step :twisted:


----------



## RudeBadger

which bit????? :mrgreen:


----------



## jamman

RudeBadger said:


> which bit????? :mrgreen:


Well you ran 254BHP and 282 lb/ft Torque on Bills RR :wink:


----------



## RudeBadger

jamman said:


> RudeBadger said:
> 
> 
> 
> which bit????? :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you ran 254BHP and 282 lb/ft Torque on Bills RR :wink:
Click to expand...

he he.....ohhhhh its way down now because of this noise! cant wait to see your Orange TT, proper rare


----------



## Duggy

Managed to blog the day off work, so B5 tip is going on, even if it takes all day


----------



## RudeBadger

Duggy said:


> Managed to blog the day off work, so B5 tip is going on, even if it takes all day


good lad..... will pm ya my moby number should you need any idea's??


----------



## Matt B

E3 YOB said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the concerns :wink:
> 
> Looks like i've resolved the issue with mine for now :? and i'll see you all on SAT.
> 
> Any northwesters heading down in the morning?
> 
> 
> 
> I think me and Lee are heading down Friday night for a drink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool i'll be down Friday also
Click to expand...

Hotel all booked up, but got in the hotel around the corner 

See ya for a drink tomorrow night mate. We r in the BMW diesel posse


----------



## RudeBadger

think i've upset jammboo now......... hope I still get a cuddle


----------



## jamman

RudeBadger said:


> think i've upset jammboo now......... hope I still get a cuddle


A special cull cuddle coming your way badge :wink:


----------



## RudeBadger

jamman said:


> RudeBadger said:
> 
> 
> 
> think i've upset jammboo now......... hope I still get a cuddle
> 
> 
> 
> A special cull cuddle coming your way badge :wink:
Click to expand...

oh fu*k


----------



## Mondo

S'OK, RB; just bite the orange jammy dodger. I'm sure he's not had a TB shot. :wink:


----------



## jamman

Got my seasoning ready for you FB :wink:


----------



## RudeBadger

jamman said:


> Got my seasoning ready for you FB :wink:


i'll lube up in preparation.....


----------



## Duggy

RudeBadger said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Managed to blog the day off work, so B5 tip is going on, even if it takes all day
> 
> 
> 
> good lad..... will pm ya my moby number should you need any idea's??
Click to expand...

Cheers Chris

Had to wait for delivery, so fingers crossed, it's 1mm bigger than yours

Just dreading those infamous Audi clips :evil:


----------



## RudeBadger

Duggy said:


> RudeBadger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Managed to blog the day off work, so B5 tip is going on, even if it takes all day
> 
> 
> 
> good lad..... will pm ya my moby number should you need any idea's??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Chris
> 
> Had to wait for delivery, so fingers crossed, it's 1mm bigger than yours
> 
> Just dreading those infamous Audi clips :evil:
Click to expand...

screw driver them off and throw them in the bin !


----------



## RudeBadger

Duggy said:


> RudeBadger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Managed to blog the day off work, so B5 tip is going on, even if it takes all day
> 
> 
> 
> good lad..... will pm ya my moby number should you need any idea's??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Chris
> 
> Had to wait for delivery, so fingers crossed, it's 1mm bigger than yours
> 
> Just dreading those infamous Audi clips :evil:
Click to expand...

screw driver them off and throw them in the bin ! should be a piece of piss then buddy. Only bit I had an issue with


----------



## caney

Well seeing as all the TT's are having issues i might as well bring the TT instead of the s5 now  i've just renewed my rac membership so i'm good to go :lol:


----------



## Duggy

caney said:


> Well seeing as all the TT's are having issues i might as well bring the TT instead of the s5 now  i've just renewed my rac membership so i'm good to go :lol:


Now that's good news 

Although must admit I was looking forward to seeing the S5, but just the noise of the TT will make my day


----------



## neilc

I am now bringing the S3 as my good buddy James is going to drop me at TSR to collect it whilst in that part of the country. Looking forward to seeing what she achieves even with a very tight newly built engine.


----------



## jamman

caney said:


> Well seeing as all the TT's are having issues i might as well bring the TT instead of the s5 now  i've just renewed my rac membership so i'm good to go :lol:


My bet for the win finally turns up :wink: :lol:

See you Saturday Steve


----------



## Duggy

Just looking at the cars turning up now, makes me start thinking my wallet emptying is going to start reaching another level... :roll:


----------



## caney

jamman said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well seeing as all the TT's are having issues i might as well bring the TT instead of the s5 now  i've just renewed my rac membership so i'm good to go :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> My bet for the win finally turns up :wink: :lol:
> 
> See you Saturday Steve
Click to expand...

What i will say is i'm going for a long drive friday evening to make sure all is as it should be so.......... I might still be coming in the s5 :lol:


----------



## richyboy

See you guys tomorrow whoever is staying Friday night. ill be heading from good old norfolk at lunch time.hope TT performs ok on the day be nice to see what it's actually doing.hope the rain stays away just washed the old girl,

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> I am now bringing the S3 as my good buddy James is going to drop me at TSR to collect it whilst in that part of the country. Looking forward to seeing what she achieves even with a very tight newly built engine.


Can't wait [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## RudeBadger

neilc said:


> I am now bringing the S3 as my good buddy James is going to drop me at TSR to collect it whilst in that part of the country. Looking forward to seeing what she achieves even with a very tight newly built engine.


do ypu mean orangey James?


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am now bringing the S3 as my good buddy James is going to drop me at TSR to collect it whilst in that part of the country. Looking forward to seeing what she achieves even with a very tight newly built engine.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

THANK YOU JAMES , I OWE YOU ONE


----------



## neilc

richyboy said:


> See you guys tomorrow whoever is staying Friday night. ill be heading from good old norfolk at lunch time.hope I perform ok on the day as I have just washed the old boy,Urrrggggg :lol:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well seeing as all the TT's are having issues i might as well bring the TT instead of the s5 now  i've just renewed my rac membership so i'm good to go :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> My bet for the win finally turns up :wink: :lol:
> 
> See you Saturday Steve
Click to expand...

 :wink:


----------



## jamman

You got no form Steve otherwise you would be a shoe in matey I hope you come along and post the much talked about 700+ will be good to watch.


----------



## tonksy26

Cnt decide weather to come down or not. Defo wont be running but be good to have a catch up with a few people... hmm decisions decisions.


----------



## redsilverblue

Looking forward to picking up my freshly powder coated cross strut


----------



## L33JSA

Matt B said:


> Hotel all booked up, but got in the hotel around the corner
> 
> See ya for a drink tomorrow night mate. We r in the BMW diesel posse


....we could always tow your TT with the derv!!! :lol: :lol:

Looking forward to this although I'm gutted Matt's TT didnt make it....well it wasnt for want of trying anyway, only to be let down by suppliers at the last minute!! :evil: :evil:

See everyone down there.


----------



## Gazzer

guys i h8 to admit that i am actually turning down a niss up tonight as i have urgent quotes to get finished and prepping for the bbq to be done ...........see you all tomorrow. weather forecast is fair with no rain 8)


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> You got no form Steve otherwise you would be a shoe in matey I hope you come along and post the much talked about 700+ will be good to watch.


I need her to run safely tomoz so I will be going to Awesome today to find out whether I will be be running on WG spring only (14 psi) or EBC (14+)
I'm waiting for a replacement part to arrive before pushing the boost to its ceiling level (26 psi)
Steve


----------



## Gazzer

who is going to be man enough to try my baby out?


----------



## jamman

GAY GAY GAY

Neil has got to be the most nervous passenger I've ever had in the car.

He also seems to have a problem when I put my hand on his knee.

What's his problem.....


----------



## L33JSA

V6RUL said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got no form Steve otherwise you would be a shoe in matey I hope you come along and post the much talked about 700+ will be good to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> I need her to run safely tomoz so I will be going to Awesome today to find out whether I will be be running on WG spring only (14 psi) or EBC (14+)
> I'm waiting for a replacement part to arrive before pushing the boost to its ceiling level (26 psi)
> Steve
Click to expand...

If its been mapped properly it will be safe to run anyway surely...unless it hasn't finished being mapped yet?

When we gonna see these 650+ ponies you keep promising us!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## V6RUL

When the new mechatronic is fitted as mine is an 8 year old lady that loosing the will to clamp the clutches above certain boost levels.
Steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

As said my issue is sorted, Still a leak on the boost side and on the exhaust clamp.. But hey... she'll still run and do me proud i'm sure.. i was worried last year, and it lived.. I'm not concerned this year... so best get the AA card ready :wink:


----------



## jamman

Drive safe people we are on the M4 heading to TSR to pick up Neil's S3 and the weather is vile.


----------



## Duggy

It's on!!! 
































































And I know the rest of my bay needs a clean and tidy up, Mondo has already told me :lol:

Safe trip for all of you driving up to today, don't get too pi$$ed

A big thanks to Chris, who has been on stand by, ready to send helpful advice if I needed it  Top bloke!

See you all tomorrow, now where's that paint for the rear valance...


----------



## RudeBadger

Duggy said:


> It's on!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I know the rest of my bay needs a clean and tidy up, Mondo has already told me :lol:
> 
> Safe trip for all of you driving up to today, don't get too pi$$ed
> 
> A big thanks to Chris, who has been on stand by, ready to send helpful advice if I needed it  Top bloke!
> 
> See you all tomorrow, now where's that paint for the rear valance...


Top banana ! did you have to trim much off to get the VTDA on?


----------



## Diveratt

Just popped in to the Powerstation on the way round to the Premier Inn. It's all looking good for tomorrow


----------



## Duggy

Diveratt said:


> Just popped in to the Powerstation on the way round to the Premier Inn. It's all looking good for tomorrow


Excellent


----------



## richyboy

I'm here at premier inn after 4 hours lol washed car other day now dirty rained all way to Cambridge then nothing! All ready for tomorrow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duggy

RudeBadger said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's on!!!
> 
> And I know the rest of my bay needs a clean and tidy up, Mondo has already told me :lol:
> 
> Safe trip for all of you driving up to today, don't get too pi$$ed
> 
> A big thanks to Chris, who has been on stand by, ready to send helpful advice if I needed it  Top bloke!
> 
> See you all tomorrow, now where's that paint for the rear valance...
> 
> 
> 
> Top banana ! did you have to trim much off to get the VTDA on?
Click to expand...

About an inch or 25mm in new money, took my time and did it in 2 goes, was scared of taking too much off...

Just hope it all stays together on the rollers :lol:


----------



## bigsyd

Good luck to everybody tomorrow 8) remember plenty pics n video


----------



## Diveratt

richyboy said:


> I'm here at premier inn after 4 hours lol washed car other day now dirty rained all way to Cambridge then nothing! All ready for tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That will be the shiny one in the carpark then :d


----------



## smally4

sorry for late notice But won't be coming now as only got round to trying to get mine mapped today at badger5 
But had a cracked dipstick tube  and oil has been getting dragged through my throttle body so was only running around 209bhp on rollers   so replaced dip stick tube now just got to get all the oil cleaned out of the pipes and then try again  not booked in till next Monday


----------



## richyboy

Diveratt said:


> richyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here at premier inn after 4 hours lol washed car other day now dirty rained all way to Cambridge then nothing! All ready for tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That will be the shiny one in the carpark then :d
Click to expand...

Well semi clean  driving in rain doesn't go we'll with a clean car

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diveratt

smally4 said:


> sorry for late notice But won't be coming now as only got round to trying to get mine mapped today at badger5
> But had a cracked dipstick tube  and oil has been getting dragged through my throttle body so was only running around 209bhp on rollers   so replaced dip stick tube now just got to get all the oil cleaned out of the pipes and then try again  not booked in till next Monday


That's what happens when you leave it to the last minute


----------



## Diveratt

bigsyd said:


> Good luck to everybody tomorrow 8) remember plenty pics n video


You should come down Syd


----------



## smally4

Diveratt said:


> That's what happens when you leave it to the last minute


Yea my own fault ... Well all the best who still are going !


----------



## Diveratt

Same corner in the bar as last year folks see you there


----------



## Gazzer

Diveratt said:


> Same corner in the bar as last year folks see you there


not me bud see you in morning


----------



## Mondo

jamman said:


> ...Neil has got to be the most nervous passenger I've ever had in the car.
> 
> He also seems to have a problem when I put my hand on his knee.
> 
> What's his problem.....


It's not his knee you've been squeezing. :wink:



Gazzer said:


> who is going to be man enough to try my baby out?


I'll take your pussy sauce challenge. Hmmm, possibly a poor choice of words on my part... 



Duggy said:


> ...I know the rest of my bay needs a clean and tidy up, Mondo has already told me :lol: ...


Your bay needs a tidy up, Duggy. Or did I say that already? :?

:wink:

Looking forward to this! Interested to see how the old girl is on the rollers, but mostly I'm up for looking at some fine machinery and talking bollocks for awhile. I know the latter is part of my normal day, but you know what I mean. 

Safe travels, all. CUTomorrow.


----------



## Guzi

Gazzer i'll try that sauce 

see you all in the morning i'm setting off at 5am!


----------



## Duggy

Guzi said:


> Gazzer i'll try that sauce


+1 on the sauce


----------



## Gazzer

Guzi said:


> Gazzer i'll try that sauce
> 
> see you all in the morning i'm setting off at 5am!


bloody heck Guzi...........drive safely m8, looking foward to seeing you mucker


----------



## Guzi

Its actually a tad closer than i thought so no worries! Looking forward to the day!


----------



## Duggy

21 minutes for me 

Can't wait now...

Be good to put some faces to names


----------



## Gazzer

Duggy said:


> 21 minutes for me
> 
> Can't wait now...
> 
> Be good to put some faces to names


only 15 for me Duggy 8)


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

well.. first the good news...

i've put the strut bar back on, and gave it a once over. all seems well and meeting steve collier at 7:00am for the drive down. should be all good nice and easy drive and a stop for coffe ect. who are we paying? cash ok??

now for the bad news....

acording to a run i've just done acording to Vagcom i'll be running 254BHP we shall see what the rollers say... never trust vagcom :roll:


----------



## Duggy

Gazzer said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 21 minutes for me
> 
> Can't wait now...
> 
> Be good to put some faces to names
> 
> 
> 
> only 15 for me Duggy 8)
Click to expand...

Am I right in saying that you are the man to talk about powder coating Gazzer?


----------



## Gazzer

pm sent Duggy


----------



## caney

tony_rigby_uk said:


> well.. first the good news...
> 
> i've put the strut bar back on, and gave it a once over. all seems well and meeting steve collier at 7:00am for the drive down. should be all good nice and easy drive and a stop for coffe ect. who are we paying? cash ok??
> 
> now for the bad news....
> 
> acording to a run i've just done acording to Vagcom i'll be running 254BHP we shall see what the rollers say... never trust vagcom :roll:


Personally i've always found vagcom maf readings to be within 5bhp of rolling road runs.


----------



## Gazzer

tony_rigby_uk said:


> well.. first the good news...
> 
> i've put the strut bar back on, and gave it a once over. all seems well and meeting steve collier at 7:00am for the drive down. should be all good nice and easy drive and a stop for coffe ect. who are we paying? cash ok??
> 
> now for the bad news....
> 
> acording to a run i've just done acording to Vagcom i'll be running 254BHP we shall see what the rollers say... never trust vagcom :roll:


Steve 2..............
my car wont do blah blah blah


----------



## dbbloke

Is anyone not in a hotel going to be there at 9?
Blin, Google reckons its 3h50m for me and I'm not bloody well getting up at 4am. 
So safe driving & don't eat all the burgers, see you hopefully not so late morning.

Btw is there a car wash near or is it see who can get their car dirtiest on the way up.


----------



## Gazzer

dbbloke said:


> Is anyone not in a hotel going to be there at 9?
> Blin, Google reckons its 3h50m for me and I'm not bloody well getting up at 4am.
> So safe driving & don't eat all the burgers, see you hopefully not so late morning.
> 
> Btw is there a car wash near or is it see who can get their car dirtiest on the way up.


just get ya arse up there and looking forward to meeting you


----------



## paulc1

Hi Gary what time is everyone coming down , as I'm coming along to support the south


----------



## Duggy

paulc1 said:


> Hi Gary what time is everyone coming down , as I'm coming along to support the south


I'll be there about 9


----------



## V6RUL

Looks like 10 for me and Tony.
Steve


----------



## Diveratt

jamman said:


> GAY GAY GAY
> 
> Neil has got to be the most nervous passenger I've ever had in the car.
> 
> He also seems to have a problem when I put my hand on his knee.
> 
> What's his problem.....


Bet he was more nervous when he found out about he double bed


----------



## Gazzer

great evenTT Kevin!!! wd m8ee, good to see loads of you again and to meet a few new ones also. stuck at work now till about 7 or 8 :? as awaiting ovens getting up to temp. wtg Wak on being the master........


----------



## Rocketr

Good turn out today, good to meet some new faces, pity my QS was not even making standard bhp, torque was up but curves were all over the place!! Hope to get this sorted asap as its had a remap and now makes no sense. 









Well done to you other guys.


----------



## Adam-tt

photos from today  
http://s144.photobucket.com/albums/r186/madandfun/Powerstation 20th Oct 2012/


----------



## OeTT

Great event, thank Kev for organising it and Gazzer for feeding us all. Really good to meet the people behind the forum names and to see so many different TTs. Hope you all got home safely
Cheers
Stewart


----------



## bigsyd

Rocketr said:


> Good turn out today, good to meet some new faces, pity my QS was not even making standard bhp, torque was up but curves were all over the place!! Hope to get this sorted asap as its had a remap and now makes no sense.
> 
> 
> Well done to you other guys.


Just the same as my old QS m8, torque was fine but BHP was down.... Boost leak on original flex pipe feeding driver side inter cooler ,leak fixed and all fine


----------



## bigsyd

So then has the bent rod Motorsport oil burner embarrassed everyone as its awful quiet on here compared to last year :? :? :twisted:


----------



## jamman

Only thing missing from a stunning day was BigShag next year Syd fingers crossed 

Thanks to all that turned up was a great day with plenty of banter.

Kudos to Kev for sorting abything out and stealing Tonys stage 2 crown

Cheers

James


----------



## Diveratt

Hi Folks, thanks to everyone that turned up to make it a great event, there were a few more runners than last year with 20 cars in total. Mostly Mk 1 TTs but also a couple of tin boxes too.

So onto the winners 
The big horse power went to Wak with a stunning 432 BHP 32 up on last year so he also walked away the best improvement trophy.

The standard TT trophy went to OeTT with 268.7 BHP a really good result from a standard V6

Rudebadger scooped the stage 1 TT trophy with 272.5 BHP just piping TTSPORT666 by 1 BHP in this closely contested group.

Finally the stage 2 trophy went to me with 301 BHP so really happy about braking the 300 BHP barrier with a KO4

Best TT of the day went to V6RUL with an awesome turbo V6 I'm sure one day we will see the full potential of all that power unleashed.

Best non TT went to Carl W running a sleeper A4 TDI over 300 BHP but 500 ft/lb of torque on NOS.

I'll post all the graphs as soon as I an get them sorted from my emails


----------



## Duggy

A fantastic day, thanks for organising it

Got a baseline figure for my car, so I know it's ok to start getting serious with it 

Should give me a chance for the biggest improvement next year :lol:

A big thanks to Gazzer, for keeping my son fed all day, the dragons blood I had on mine could come with consequences mind :twisted:

Great to put faces to names and find a few more "must haves" for the TT :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wak

Yes thanks to all for organisation, food was excellent and always fun to be around such great enthusiasts.


----------



## V6RUL

Great day and nice to meet some old and new faces.
Really struggled with traction as the car couldn't be strapped down.
I will go with the result and numbers from the day before at Awesome Gti.
Thanks for the best looking car of the day award.
Steve


----------



## neilc

Well what a great weekend , and a huge thanks to James for helping me fetch my S3 from TSR ( Cheers cousin ) and Wak for the tinkering today. Well done Kevin for organising ( you did brilliantly ) and thanks Gazzer for the food.

Well pleased with how the S3 did nearly hitting 350BHP with only a 1000 miles on it after the rebuild 

Looking foward to the next one


----------



## bigsyd

V6RUL said:


> Great day and nice to meet some old and new faces.
> Really struggled with traction as the car couldn't be strapped down.
> I will go with the result and numbers from the day before at Awesome Gti.
> Thanks for the best looking car of the day award.
> Steve


If you have a print out m8 bring it on the next coffee run


----------



## Mondo

neilc said:


> Well what a great weekend... Well done Kevin for organising ( you did brilliantly ) and thanks Gazzer for the food...Looking foward to the next one


Big +1 on all that. Had a good time. 1st time on a RR for me so a bit daunting but we both made it thru in the end. 

And the obligatory:


----------



## L33JSA

Had an excellent day today, good to meet lots of likeminded new people who I haven't met before.

Some good results from people and some slightly disappointing ones from others.

The old DERV didnt let me down.

Apologies for being a little bit of a hooligan in the industrial estate.....was trying to induce a new pair of y fronts for Jamman!!! :twisted:

Looking forward to the next one....hopefully in a TT  

Gazzer.....you're sacked....chicken breasts next time pls!! :lol:

If anyones got any pics or vids of my BMW please let me know.


----------



## Guzi

Wak said:


> Yes thanks to all for organisation, food was excellent and always fun to be around such great enthusiasts.


+1 my words exactly! My mate and son especially really enjoyed the day too


----------



## jamman

I always take my camera and always forget to take pictures as I'm way tooo busy yapping so post them up please peeps.

Really enjoyed today


----------



## Gazzer

guys.......i really appreciate the comments on the catering side and promise when Neil books the next one (overwhelming vote) i will also supply drinks. as that sort of length day requires teas and coffee's.....can be either paper cups or if someone has the ability to sort out TT forum mugs then we can use them. a bit dissapointed in some peeps who pm'd for food then never turned up!!! a tad rude, as i have paid for meat and wanted to be able to give any proceeds to charity once expenses were taken out.

Kev i have about £20 of meat and rolls left, so i will do a firework bbq for grand kids next month......so where would you like me to donate the money too bud.

James i deffo think this needs a Big Syd appearance m8.............thanks again all for the comments.


----------



## richyboy

Cheers Kev for the day great to see others run some quick tts around I also had a good result. 
KEV you didn't make Neil eat his pants in the end with hollies result! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman

Food was great Gazza [smiley=thumbsup.gif] and very much appreciated by us all.


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> Food was great Gazza [smiley=thumbsup.gif] and very much appreciated by us all.


cheers James, does mean alot buddy.....sorry i missed the pre day niss up but was urgent quotes to get done.

Lee........ok chicken will be in next years option bud


----------



## Wallsendmag

How on earth do you all keep going ? I'm still knackered from last weekend.


----------



## Gazzer

Wallsendmag said:


> How on earth do you all keep going ? I'm still knackered from last weekend.


that's cos your owld Andrew lol


----------



## RudeBadger

A few video's........


























Applogies if the quality is a bit pants.... some of them got corrupted somehow and youtube has done quite a good job of fixing them :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

great vids badger...............steve v6 i lurve your wrap m8, oh so jelouse tbh


----------



## redsilverblue

Thank you Kev for the event! Was great to meet you all  Had a great day 

Some pictures from today  

DSC_0012 by MuscleRat, on Flickr


DSC_0015 by MuscleRat, on Flickr


DSC_0032 by MuscleRat, on Flickr


DSC_0033 by MuscleRat, on Flickr


DSC_0074 by MuscleRat, on Flickr


DSC_0079 by MuscleRat, on Flickr


DSC_0082 by MuscleRat, on Flickr


DSC_0105 by MuscleRat, on Flickr


DSC_0111 by MuscleRat, on Flickr


DSC_0121 by MuscleRat, on Flickr


DSC_0132 by MuscleRat, on Flickr


DSC_0195 by MuscleRat, on Flickr


DSC_0202 by MuscleRat, on Flickr


DSC_0221 by MuscleRat, on Flickr


DSC_0243 by MuscleRat, on Flickr


DSC_0248 by MuscleRat, on Flickr


CAT by MuscleRat, on Flickr


DSC_0063 by MuscleRat, on Flickr


DSC_0231 by MuscleRat, on Flickr


DSC_0182 by MuscleRat, on Flickr


DSC_0007 by MuscleRat, on Flickr

The Boss 


DSC_0198 by MuscleRat, on Flickr

Sheldon is not leaning on jamman's car at all :lol: :lol:


DSC_0251 by MuscleRat, on Flickr

Big thanks to Garry for my new shiny cross strut  Thanking Adam and Duggy for fitting it 

James, regards the passenger door, if it will start rotten do not hesitate to contact me I'll provide you with my insurance details :lol:


----------



## jamman

Great pictures girlie x

How did you get that shot of my Water Meth bottle :lol:

Ps Sheldon is more than welcome to lean on my motor he always ends up sitting in it anyway

What happened to Matt(TTSline02) I thought he was bring his APR Big Turbo down ?


----------



## Guzi

jamman said:


> Food was great Gazza [smiley=thumbsup.gif] and very much appreciated by us all.


+1 cheers Gazzer it was quality meat [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Gazzer

not one shot of my BBQ 
great to meet you Guzi at last mucker.........roll on next year


----------



## RudeBadger

I beg to differ..... bout halfway down......
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=302304


----------



## Duggy

RudeBadger said:


> A few video's........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applogies if the quality is a bit pants.... some of them got corrupted somehow and youtube has done quite a good job of fixing them :lol:


Blimey, I'm now on YouTube!!


----------



## L33JSA

Excellent pics.......any chance of the high res version of mine pls Miss RedSilverBlue??


----------



## RudeBadger

Can certainly tell the difference in quality from my cheap camera...... cracking shots


----------



## jamman

L33JSA said:


> Excellent pics.......any chance of the high res version of mine pls Miss RedSilverBlue??


Knew Lee would want that pic looks great doesn't it


----------



## Mondo

Maybe there's one of you puking out the passenger window after all those donuts in the carpark opposite. :wink:


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> Maybe there's one of you puking out the passenger window after all those donuts in the carpark opposite. :wink:


Nah FB I know the lad can drive so didn't really worry... the look on Steves (V6RUL) face was a picture when he did the first one near his car


----------



## bigsyd

Tell you what  Steve v6 car fooooking picked up quick and only has the wick turned up a bit :twisted:


----------



## L33JSA

jamman said:


> Nah FB I know the lad can drive so didn't really worry...


...I'm a good blagger aren't I haha :wink: :wink:



bigsyd said:


> Tell you what  Steve v6 car fooooking picked up quick and only has the wick turned up a bit :twisted:


Mate.....seriously when it came on boost it was absolutely immense - it sounds absolutely fantastic!!! I was sat right in the front of the car and the screamer pipe warmed me up a treat


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

I had a great day today - I've only had my car for several months now and this was my first time at a rolling road event, and it was great to see what my car had in it (or didn't!!!) [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Seems it's previous own had got it serviced/*fixed* at a back-street garage that didn't know what it was doing, undoing the remap the owner before him had done! 203.7bhp for a 225 isn't great, but I know there's room for improvement now and plan on giving Wak a call sometime soon. Nice meeting him and seeing his awesome car too. A standard certainly to aim for.

And nice to meet a lot of other peeps, put a few faces to names an all. Thanks to Kev for organising, and Gazzer for the burger - so filling I didn't even bother with the hot-dog. [smiley=cheers.gif]

Topped off the day by avoiding the motorway back with a lovely drive through Oxfordshire's narrow country lanes.

Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## jamman

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> so filling I didn't even bother with the hot-dog. [smiley=cheers.gif]


Damm missed out on a free hot dog


----------



## redsilverblue

jamman said:


> Great pictures girlie x
> 
> How did you get that shot of my Water Meth bottle :lol:
> 
> Ps Sheldon is more than welcome to lean on my motor he always ends up sitting in it anyway
> 
> What happened to Matt(TTSline02) I thought he was bring his APR Big Turbo down ?


Thanks James 



L33JSA said:


> Excellent pics.......any chance of the high res version of mine pls Miss RedSilverBlue??


Sure, just drop me your email and I'll send it to you 

Short video featuring V6 


__
https://flic.kr/p/8108177879


----------



## neilc

RudeBadger said:


> Can certainly tell the difference in quality from my cheap camera...... cracking shots


Wow I agree with that , some amazing pics there


----------



## redsilverblue

Thanks guys


----------



## Matt B

The campest straight guy I know :lol: :lol: :lol: Oooooo Matron


----------



## RudeBadger

Quick question on the print outs we got yesterday...... the timing line graph that reads between 0 and 15... what would that equate to if looking at logs of block 20 timing advance in vag-com???

oh and whens the next event???

cheers


----------



## Duggy

RudeBadger said:


> Quick question on the print outs we got yesterday...... the timing line graph that reads between 0 and 15... what would that equate to if looking at logs of block 20 timing advance in vag-com???
> 
> oh and whens the next event???
> 
> cheers


Can't help you with the first question mate, but can't be another until I've visited Staines :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Duggy said:


> RudeBadger said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh and whens the next event???
> cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Can't help you with the first question mate, but can't be another until I've visited Staines :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Me too! Thought I was a shoe-in for the 'Most improved' trophy at the next one, though I might have some competition...


----------



## Duggy

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RudeBadger said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh and whens the next event???
> cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Can't help you with the first question mate, but can't be another until I've visited Staines :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! Thought I was a shoe-in for the 'Most improved' trophy at the next one, though I might have some competition...
Click to expand...

It was good to meet you yesterday

Hope you get to the bottom of what's up with your mapping

I have a few bits to be fitted before the next one, so I must admit "most improved" will be my target as well :lol:

Game on, as they say :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Think you may find, I will be most improved at the next one.. :lol: if they strap her down, but there straps only seem to stop front and back movement, not real downward force.
Steve


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Duggy said:


> It was good to meet you yesterday
> Hope you get to the bottom of what's up with your mapping
> I have a few bits to be fitted before the next one, so I must admit "most improved" will be my target as well :lol:
> Game on, as they say :lol:





V6RUL said:


> Think you may find, I will be most improved at the next one.. :lol: if they strap her down, but there straps only seem to stop front and back movement, not real downward force.
> Steve


As I'm not going to go too mad Steve you're probably right. 
Maybe we should request jacket potatoes for lunch on the next one? Then get five or six hundredweight of spuds in big bags, and what we don't eat we can weigh down your car with..! But game on Duggy for title of 'Best of the Rest'


----------



## Duggy

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was good to meet you yesterday
> Hope you get to the bottom of what's up with your mapping
> I have a few bits to be fitted before the next one, so I must admit "most improved" will be my target as well :lol:
> Game on, as they say :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think you may find, I will be most improved at the next one.. :lol: if they strap her down, but there straps only seem to stop front and back movement, not real downward force.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I'm not going to go too mad Steve you're probably right.
> Maybe we should request jacket potatoes for lunch on the next one? Then get five or six hundredweight of spuds in big bags, and what we don't eat we can weigh down your car with..! But game on Duggy for title of 'Best of the Rest'
Click to expand...

Mmmmm, forgot about Steve :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

sod off am not doing jacket spuds also.


----------



## Guzi

how about kebab sticks filled with a selection of marinated meats, peppers and onions :wink:


----------



## jamman

Gazzer said:


> I'm going to be doing jacket spuds.


I will get in first cheese (good quality) with real (salted) butter on top and a big dollop of prawns (tiger) in light mayo on the side :wink:


----------



## Gazzer

coff the pair of ya lol


----------



## richyboy

V6RUL said:


> Think you may find, I will be most improved at the next one.. :lol: if they strap her down, but there straps only seem to stop front and back movement, not real downward force.
> Steve


You'll have to put some ballast in the boot to hold it down  I can't believe how loud it is what a machine!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diveratt

The Results
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/28538825/WA53NRY-1.pdf
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/28538825/A13OET.pdf
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/28538825/C481WAL-2.pdf
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/28538825/C481WAL.pdf
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/28538825/E11RCP.pdf
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/28538825/EA52ZPS.pdf
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/28538825/GT04GTT.pdf
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/28538825/HJ52CHC.pdf
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/28538825/KW02LXT.pdf
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/28538825/L333JSA.pdf
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/28538825/LY02ULK.pdf
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/28538825/OE03YPU.pdf
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/28538825/PK02VOP.pdf
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/28538825/R55VED.pdf
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/28538825/R200BUN.pdf
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/28538825/S22HUR.pdf
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/28538825/T70ASR.pdf
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/28538825/T70CDL.pdf
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/28538825/T700JPM.pdf
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/28538825/V6RUL.pdf
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/28538825/W4KTT.pdf

PS I still have a few NvS winners medals so any one of the southern runners that didn't get one want to drop me a PM I'll post it out .


----------



## Diveratt

RudeBadger said:


> Quick question on the print outs we got yesterday...... the timing line graph that reads between 0 and 15... what would that equate to if looking at logs of block 20 timing advance in vag-com???
> 
> oh and whens the next event???
> 
> cheers


I'm glad your up for another event next year tradition has it that the winner of the stage 1 trophy organises it 

On a serious note I think this makes a really good annual TT event it only takes a little bit of organisation so just about anyone can take it on.


----------



## jamman

Well looking at Steve Cs (V6RUL) graph it looks like the IATs were sky high I thought the charge cooling was meant to sort that out ?

Neil and myself will sort the next one out no worries :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> Well looking at Steve Cs (V6RUL) graph it looks like the IATs were sky high I thought the charge cooling was meant to sort that out ?
> 
> Neil and myself will sort the next one out no worries :wink:


I am not happy with those IATs and some were higher than mine, into 70c is not good.
My TT did a few pulls and must have suffered for it, maybe WMI is the way to go ESP if the cooling is not adequate.
Steve


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well looking at Steve Cs (V6RUL) graph it looks like the IATs were sky high I thought the charge cooling was meant to sort that out ?
> 
> Neil and myself will sort the next one out no worries :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not happy with those IATs and some were higher than mine, into 70c is not good.
> My TT did a few pulls and must have suffered for it, maybe WMI is the way to go ESP if the cooling is not adequate.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more Steve that might have been why the car didn't perform that well at the track day you wouldnt notice it at the pod but on track IATs always shoot up.

Hell I will just load the boot up and fill us both up no worries.


----------



## RudeBadger

Im up for helping as stage 1 winner............ :roll: still proper chuffed


----------



## jamman

RudeBadger said:


> Im up for helping as stage 1 winner............ :roll: still proper chuffed


Ok smellybadge you are in thats the cost of the trophies split three ways :wink:

Oh hang on now I'm thinking that maybe the TTOC can get a little involved with a little donation  (please)


----------



## RudeBadger

jamman said:


> RudeBadger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im up for helping as stage 1 winner............ :roll: still proper chuffed
> 
> 
> 
> Ok smellybadge you are in thats the cost of the trophies split three ways :wink:
> 
> Oh hang on now I'm thinking that maybe the TTOC can get a little involved with a little donation  (please)
Click to expand...

less of the smelly dude.....


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> RudeBadger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im up for helping as stage 1 winner............ :roll: still proper chuffed
> 
> 
> 
> Ok smellybadge you are in thats the cost of the trophies split three ways :wink:
> 
> Oh hang on now I'm thinking that maybe the TTOC can get a little involved with a little donation  (please)
Click to expand...

has someone abducted the James i know that won't be involved in any ttoc events to joining up and now asking for funds?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Eat my shorts????

Still not sure how 229.9bhp is more than 235.4bhp when calculated back to fly.. Surly if you put more power to the wheels it's a good thing.. Gonna dig out the graph from last year as I think wheel BHP is very similar. Meaning something was wrong with the run down calc.. Seems consistant torque figure too...

I've been robbed lol. But in fairness couldn't have been robbed by a nicer chap... I'llget you next year.. Need my boost to hold. (which it usually does but sometimes you have to dab the throttle to hold it..

Over 300lb/ft from 3200rpm to 5200rpm that's some torque band and right in usable power too.. Love that.. Makes the car look good and torquey right where you need it..


----------



## jamman

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Eat my shorts????
> 
> Still not sure how 229.9bhp is more than 235.4bhp when calculated back to fly.. Surly if you put more power to the wheels it's a good thing.. Gonna dig out the graph from last year as I think wheel BHP is very similar. Meaning something was wrong with the run down calc.. Seems consistant torque figure too...
> 
> I've been robbed lol. But in fairness couldn't have been robbed by a nicer chap... I'llget you next year.. Need my boost to hold. (which it usually does but sometimes you have to dab the throttle to hold it..
> 
> Over 300lb/ft from 3200rpm to 5200rpm that's some torque band and right in usable power too.. Love that.. Makes the car look good and torquey right where you need it..


Tony maybe you put more PSI into your tyres last year ?

Tonys mum says "cheaters never prosper" :wink:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Lol... Not at all as you know i'm very much methodical and looked closely at both graphs. And me having 14.5BHP more at the wheels and 40.3lb/ft more torque doesn't make any sense.. How can I have more in torque and bhp at the wheels and less at the fly.. And the least BHP loss to fly of the day.. Doesn't make sense.. Dyno lottery...


----------



## TT SMITHY

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Lol... Not at all as you know i'm very much methodical and looked closely at both graphs. And me having 14.5BHP more at the wheels and 40.3lb/ft more torque doesn't make any sense.. How can I have more in torque and bhp at the wheels and less at the fly.. And the least BHP loss to fly of the day.. Doesn't make sense.. Dyno lottery...


Same rollers same day :roll: :wink: although he did have the advantage 
of having his car mapped by Wak :lol:

must admit i thought you were going to deliver a bit more with your manifold
maybe your turbo is starting to tire from all that boost !! :wink:


----------



## jamman

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Lol... Not at all as you know i'm very much methodical and looked closely at both graphs. And me having 14.5BHP more at the wheels and 40.3lb/ft more torque doesn't make any sense.. How can I have more in torque and bhp at the wheels and less at the fly.. And the least BHP loss to fly of the day.. Doesn't make sense.. Dyno lottery...


Well the "dyno lottery" was the same for everyone :wink:

Make sure you let out all that extra PSI you put in your tyres before you drive the car, maybe that was your undoing not causing so much drag because your tyres were soooo overinflated ?

http://www.andyforrestperformance.co.uk/26063.html

I did notice how the WAK mapped cars pretty much came top maybe time to change Tony :wink:


----------



## Diveratt

Or may be I just got on a bit earlier and it it was a bit cooler  
It was a close run thing. I think the stage 2 will always be a close run thing as there is a limit to the power you can get from a KO4.

I had a really good time this year but keeping up with the results was all a bit stressful.


----------



## jamman

Diveratt said:


> keeping up with the results was all a bit stressful.


Not a problem next year Badge is doing that :wink:

(doesn't know it yet)


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> keeping up with the results was all a bit stressful.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a problem next year Badge is doing that :wink:
> 
> (doesn't know it yet)
Click to expand...

i thought you and ya BF were doing it m8? any excuse to share that double bed again lol


----------



## RudeBadger

jamman said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> keeping up with the results was all a bit stressful.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a problem next year Badge is doing that :wink:
> 
> (doesn't know it yet)
Click to expand...

whooooooo there tiger....... can I sub contract it out??????? :lol:


----------



## Mondo

Not sure when you ran makes any difference. I got 286 actual but, scaled for temp, got 283 - 1 more than I thought, so basically right.

Mind you, won't stop me going for a run this weekend when temps are supposed to drop dramatically. Rock on 290! :twisted:


----------



## Diveratt

Mondo said:


> Not sure when you ran makes any difference. I got 286 actual but, scaled for temp, got 283 - 1 more than I thought, so basically right.
> 
> Mind you, won't stop me going for a run this weekend when temps are supposed to drop dramatically. Rock on 290! :twisted:


That would not surprise me I see around a 6 to 8 BHP increase with cold temps


----------



## jamman

RudeBadger said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> keeping up with the results was all a bit stressful.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a problem next year Badge is doing that :wink:
> 
> (doesn't know it yet)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whooooooo there tiger....... can I sub contract it out??????? :lol:
Click to expand...

Nope you offered help to Neil et moi and you are now helping :lol:


----------



## neilc

Gazzer said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> keeping up with the results was all a bit stressful.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a problem next year Badge is doing that :wink:
> 
> (doesn't know it yet)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i thought you and ya BF were doing it m8? any excuse to share that double bed again lol
Click to expand...

Next time I am having the double bed James :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

neilc said:


> i thought you and ya BF were doing it m8? any excuse to share that double bed again lol


Next time I am having the double bed cuddled up again with James :lol:[/quote]

as i thought :?


----------



## RudeBadger

whooooooo there tiger....... can I sub contract it out??????? :lol:[/quote]

Nope you offered help to Neil et moi and you are now helping :lol:[/quote]

he he...... no problemo !

does that mean I have to share the double bed though???? [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## RudeBadger

Glad I didnt see this prior to Saturday :lol: :lol:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJNaaMJs ... ture=share


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Hi all, just thought i'd post after digging out the old graph










Obviously compared to this years:-

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/28538825/T70ASR.pdf

things have moved lower in the rev range. Although had 5BHP more at the wheels this year than last year. Although less BHP at the fly. Last year the Calc back was 80's and this year for me 60's most were 70's so all being considered the tyres are putting down a extra 5BHP over last year. are torque is over 300 much earlier..

Still think the calcs to fly were flawed... unless i've got the best gearbox of us all at 140'000 miles LOL.

In the end would rather have more power to the tarmac through the wheels than lost in the transmission. but does show a improvement over last year... and looking at the wheels figure 15BHP more going into the tarmac than the other stage 2's glad i've got my head around it some more. But still never seen a Rundown with such low BHP loss...


----------



## Duggy

RudeBadger said:


> Glad I didnt see this prior to Saturday :lol: :lol:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJNaaMJs ... ture=share


And me...


----------



## jamman

tony_rigby_uk said:


> But still never seen a Rundown with such low BHP loss...


Tony give it a rest it's meant to be a laugh nothing more lighten up you are getting boring going on about it 

If it makes you feel better you won ok :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> But still never seen a Rundown with such low BHP loss...
> 
> 
> 
> Tony give it a rest it's meant to be a laugh nothing more lighten up you are getting boring going on about it
> 
> If it makes you feel better you won ok :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:
Click to expand...

 :lol: behave james


----------



## carl-1968

Firstly many thanks to Kev for the invitation and Gazz for the superb Burger and hotdog, It was also great to meet other Audi owners who are as passionate about their cars as I am. Here's a link to the dyno video on youtube




I'm pleased to say that the car performed great and i'm well pleased with the numbers considering it's a derv and looking through the graphs there are some fantastic figures, hope to see some of you at Aitp5 if i'm home for it
Thanks again it was a great day and really chuffed to win the best non TT award


----------

